# [LPF] Wreck Ashore



## Satin Knights (Oct 29, 2012)

*Wreck Ashore
*A Living Pathfinder adventure for 4-6 first level characters​
A villager, from up the coast, comes seeking help from Venza to find out why supply shipments are disappearing before arriving at the village.

GM: Satin Knights
Judge: Systole
Start Date: October 29th, 2012 (DOY=303)
End Date: March 10th, 2013 (DOY=432)
Honored Players:
DoY
1) Dyre Blackreef (Psylence) ........,,,.........Human Alchemist Grenadier 1...............AWOL
304-335 ~ Starting.......0 XP,.....200 EXP, ...283 EGP,.....217 TXP,....186 TGP. Goal 1,300,  at 7/6
Finished  417 XP and 469 gp and no items. Nov 30th, 2012

2) Anya Vost (MalusNecessarius) ...,,,.........Human Barbarian 1.............................AWOL
304-347 ~ Starting.......0 XP,.....200 EXP, ...283 EGP,.....301 TXP,....258 TGP. Goal 1,300,  at 7/6 
Finished  501 XP and 541 gp and no items.  Dec 12th, 2012

3) Umralar (blackwlf) ..................,,,.........Wayang Ninja  1.................................AWOL
305-336 ~ Starting.......0 XP,.....200 EXP, ...283 EGP,.....217 TXP,....186 TGP. Goal 1,300,  at 7/6 
Finished  417 XP and 469 gp and no items. Dec 1st, 2012

4) Parinon (Solitar) ........,,,.....................Human Fighter 1.................................AWOL
304-367 ~ Starting.......0 XP,.....457 EXP, ...612 EGP,.....441 TXP,....378 TGP. Goal 1,300,  at 7/6 
Finished 898 XP and 990 GP and no items. Jan 1st, 2013

5) Galandra Beiryn (soulnova) ........,,,..... .Human Ranger 2 --> 3
305-377 ~ Starting.2,054 XP,.....457 EXP, ..... 612 EGP,...792 TXP,..792 TGP. Goal 3,300, 72 days Jan 11th at 11/11
377-435 ~ Starting.3,303 XP,...1352 EXP, .1,590.3 EGP,...870 TXP,..986 TGP. Goal 6,000, 58 days at 15/17
Finished 5,525 XP and 3,935 GP and 3 SP and (3 charges of CLW healing). March 10th, 2013 finished game.


6) Amien Thrus (Det) ........,,,..................       Human Barbarian 1 --> 2
310-394 ~ Starting.......0 XP,.....942 EXP,  ..1,169 EGP,.....588 TXP,....504 TGP. Goal 1,300, 84 days Jan 28th at 7/6
394-435 ~ Starting.1,530 XP,....867 EXP, ...1,033.3 EGP,..451 TXP,....451 TGP. Goal 3,300, 41 days at 11/11
Finished 2,848 XP and 3,157 GP and 3 SP and no items. March 10th, 2013 finished game. 


7) Tirithon (Axios) ........,,,..................       Human Barbarian 1+leveled..................AWOL
375-413 ~ Starting....,...0 XP,...1152 EXP, ..1390.3 EGP,......266 TXP,...228 TGP. Goal 1,300, 38 days Feb 16th, at 7/6
Finished 1,418 XP  and 1618 GP and 3 SP and no items. Feb 16th, 2013

Updated March 10th, 2013 (DoY=435 (366+69)) 

[sblock=Encounters] 11/25 - 11/30 ~ 2 Skum ~ 2xCR2 = 1200 XP/6 or 200 XP each, 283 gp each treasure due later
12/15 - 12/27 ~ Rowboat of Pirates ~ 1xCR2+3xCR1 = 1800 XP/7 or  257 XP each, 329 gp each treasure due later
1/3 - 1/28 ~ ghost ship ruse ~ 5xCR1+1CR2+1CR3 = 3,400 XP/7 or 485 XP each, 557 gp each treasure due later
1/11 Galandra levels on TXP, applies level up at end of fight on 1/28.
2/5 - 2/16 ~ fake lighthouse ~ 1CR3+2CR1+2CR1/2 = 2,000 XP/3 or 667 XP each, 833.3 gp each treasure due
2/16 Tirithon levels on EXP, applies level up at on 2/16.
2/20 - 2/28 ~ my eyes, my eyes trap ~ 1CR1 = 400 XP/2 or 200 XP each, 200 gp each treasure due

 NPCs get their split of XP/gold if they participated in the combat, so they diluted the rewards quite a bit.  The Big Hack caused several players to give up and disappear.  Others simply trickled away due to real life interference.
Participants for encounters:
2 Skum ~ Dyre, Anya, Umralar, Parinon, Galandra, Amien
Rowboat ~ Parinon, Galandra, Amien, First mate, Sailor 2, Sailor 3, Sailor 4
Ghost Ship ~ Galandra, Amien, Tirithon, Captain Ironjaw, First mate, Sailor 2, Sailor 3 
Fake Lighthouse ~ Galandra, Amien, Tirithon
My Eyes, My Eyes ~ Galandra, Amien

Siren Blackreef and two henchmen were captured and returned to Venza in chains to stand trial.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]....30 gp ~ 2 tridents, 
......2 gp ~ 2 boarding hooks, 
none from the first night pirates,
.....5 gp ~ spring loaded wrist sheath
...50 gp ~ potion of cure light wounds
....5 gp ~ spring loaded wrist sheath
..20 gp ~ Alchemist's Fire flask
720 gp ~ Campfire Bead
..25 gp ~ Water purification sponge 
..10 gp ~ Compass
...4 gp ~ 2 sunrods 
930 gp ~ 3 masterwork battleaxes
520 gp ~ Brooch of Shielding (35 HP left) 
180 gp ~ Wand of Mage Armor (12 charges left)
105 gp ~ Wand of Cure Light Wounds (7 charges left)
300 gp ~ +2 STR composite longbow
500 gp ~ MW +1 STR composite longbow
..85 gp ~ MW lockpicks
315 gp ~ MW Cutlass
350 gp ~ MW battleaxe
70 gp ~ 2 crossbows

All items sold into the Mystic Pearl for cash.  Highlighted Items will be added to standing inventory.
[/sblock][sblock=Consumables Used]3 CLW charges from the captain's wand
[/sblock][sblock=Abbreviations]DoY = Day of Year, used to simplify time accounting.  See http://disc.gsfc.nasa.gov/julian_calendar.shtml and remember we are currently in a leap year.
EXP = Encounter based XP
EGP = Encounter based Gold Pieces equivalent (loot)
TXP = Time based XP earned
TGP = Time based GP earned[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 29, 2012)

[sblock=Marching Order] Single File ...............Double Wide.................Watches

If you have a standard procedure for opening a door, we will put it in   here too, so as to speed repetitive issues like   that.[/sblock][sblock=Major Personalities][/sblock][sblock=Notes][/sblock][sblock=Intended Time]This adventure is short and should probably run  about 3-4 months.  The characters might or might not level to second by the end depending on how many optional battles are entered.  This adventure has multiple paths to solve the problem, so plans will be fluid and reacting to what you do.[/sblock][sblock=Difficulty]I get annoyed with 1-2 round fights.  This adventure is going to be difficult, maybe even brutal.  Major NPCs will be fully stat'd out and played intelligently.  Expect an uphill battle.  You are newbies after all.  [/sblock][sblock=Posting rate]I am hoping to keep an 'at least once in 24 hours' posting rate going. When we are in combat, after about 36 hours, I may NPC your action to keep the flow going. In other words, this will be a very fast game in PbP terms.  If you can only check in twice a week, this particular game isn't for you.  Of course, I will lapse in the timing occasionally, but at least you know my goals.[/sblock][sblock=Adventure   Rules]Liberally  adapted from others who do this better than I do, since   this is my third PbP seat in the GM's chair:

* I prefer the use of [ sblock=OOC ] instead of [ OOC ].  It does a better job of hiding the 'out of character' commentary.

* Group initiative, rolled by GM. In the case where an individual member     of the 'losing side' rolls better than all other individual members   of   the 'winners,' that character may act first in the initial round  of    combat (surprise or round 1). Otherwise, unless a players  specifies  that   actions are to follow another character / event,  actions happen  in the   order they were posted. More than 36 hours or  so delay for  posting   during your turn in a combat may result in my  NPCing your  character to   keep things moving.

* Feel free to use Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice rollers     for your characters. In general, I may or may not be posting my  actual   rolls,  or just results. I may use the EnWorld roller more than  other  GMs,  so if the dice at the bottom of a post starts  overwhelming, you  can  shrink that down to a text one liner by changing  your user  settings.   Settings->Edit Options->Thread Display   Options->Dice Roller  Display->Streamlined.  GM secret rolls like   Perception and Stealth  will usually be done by physical dice.

* If I need a knowledge check or perception check from a character, many times I will roll it for you and post the results immediately instead of asking you to roll, then waiting a day for a response, then posting the response to the roll.  This is intended to speed up the game.  Examples: Kn Nature to know you are fighting a shambling mound.  Depending on what I rolled for you, I would include a spoiler block for the individual character as to the pieces of info he knows for battling that type of creature.

* I tend to post at any time of the day or night.   I may post    "mid-round" combat updates as needed or "short responses" to questions    more often than the characters.  If you're going to be away for longer    than a couple days,  please let me know if at all possible so we can    arrange NPCing if  necessary. I will generally look at your wiki    character sheet for a "Intended next action" or "Standard Operating    Procedure" near the top of the sheet for clues as to what to do.  

* If you do not post for a week or more without notice, I may  end up    writing you out of the adventure. You will still receive your  share of    the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the  date of    your last post.

* If your character gets enough XP to level they may do so at the end of     an encounter. This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage,  and    grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared. A  caster    capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots  normally, a    cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a  druid for    summon nature's ally, etc. Prepared casters may prepare  spells in these    slots as if they had left the slots blank for the  day, if they are  able   to do so. They can go through the appropriate  spell preparation  as if   they had already rested if applicable.  If  you are adding a new  class  that requires special materials, like a  wizard's spell book,  please PM  me a little ahead of time so I can work  it in cleanly.

PS: My PM box hovers at 16 of 20.  Too many projects I have to track.

* Mini stat blocks (preferably including a link back to the wiki page     for your character) and a picture for maps are quite helpful.  It is    nice if you can colorize the major stats like Total HP, Current HP, AC,    Weapon in hand.

* If you have an interrupt or immediate action ability, please list it    in your mini-stat block so I can attempt to weave it into the bad guy's    combat at the appropriate time the first time around.  If you can  take   more than one AoO in a round, please list that too.

* I mess up sometimes. Everyone does. Feel free to point it out.  I will    try to retcon to fix if needed.  Sometimes, I will need to use the    "plot device or special circumstances overrides the normal rules" card.    We're all here to have fun, so I'll try to do everything I can  to   facilitate. 

* Sometimes I will earn the "cruel rotten bastard" title.  There might be occasions where the cause has to play out for a week or two before you see the effect later and go, "Oh, that was worth it."  I promise it will never be personal.

* This adventure is based on Wizards of the Coast's 3.5 _Wreck Ashore._  I am just mentioning it so no on joins a table top version of that game and then realize, "Oh, I am already playing this one."

I think I have overdone it by now, let's get started.​[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 29, 2012)

A young man, grubby from long travel, makes his way in the front door of  the inn and weaves his way through the patrons until he gets to the  bar.  This man is not carrying any gear that a normal traveler or  mercenary normally would.  After talking to Grog for a moment and  getting a key from him, he turns and makes an announcement.

"I come from the village of Carinsharn.  We need help." *cough*   "The  supply and trading ships from Venza have not been making it to our  small village for months now, and we are getting desperate." *cough* "We  need to find out what is blocking the ships from getting to us before  we run out of food.  I need volunteers to sail with the next ship to  protect it." *cough* "I will be interviewing back here." as he points to towards the back hallway.  He heads to the back and unlocks the door, then peeks over his shoulder to see if anyone is following before going in.

In case the crowd didn't hear the announcement, the half-orc bartender Grog bellows out, *"Greenhorns, ders work for ya.  Go help da kid."*, as he points down the hallway.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 30, 2012)

It doesn't take long before he has volunteers.  A knock at the door brings the first one.  Opening the door, "Come in.  Umm, have a seat.  As soon as some more show up, I will give you the details."  

He leaves the door open to encourage others to come in.


----------



## Psylence (Oct 30, 2012)

"Have a seat?" Dyre responds, his mouth pulls into a grin that he flashes toward the man. "Little trite. But it is tried and true I suppose." He makes his way toward one of the chairs, sitting down in it with a bit of gusto as he waits for the others to sit down - which surely won't be long.

"I do have one question though..." Dyre asks, leaning forward so his elbows rest on his knees as he looks toward the man. A bit of mirth finds its way to his eyes and he inquires of him finally, "Will we really get to be sailing the boat too? It really has been a while and my sea legs have found land too frequently."

[sblock=OOC]Wanted to test out the OOC command while I was at it.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 31, 2012)

"I", *cough*, "I don't know.  I would think the captain would put you to work."  The young guy seems quite uneasy and unsure of himself.


----------



## Psylence (Oct 31, 2012)

"Well so long as I don't get strung up and swinging from the yard arm, then it's a good day." Dyre responds in kind to the young guy. He reclines a bit more into the chair as he awaits others who are surely right behind him. None-the-less, his curiosity is getting the better of him.

"Do you have grog on board or ale? What size of boat is it? Do you think we'll be able to stop by about 10-miles off, and a bit to the north-ish - I saw a mermaid their once." He then pauses for a second, he actually opens his mouth and looks confused for a moment. Really confused. 

Slowly Dyre stands back up and motions with a finger for one moment, moving toward the door just as carefully. He opens the door and pokes his head out, quickly ducking back in and closing the door behind him. "There's a mermaid right out there! Well, forget the stop."

[sblock=OOC]How do I do a statblock...? Just create it by hand in the same fashion that I'm making the OOC comment?[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2012)

Galandra hears the announcement and frowns. She immediately stands ups and follows to the back hallway. She already knows that the lives of the small people on villages are hard enough as they are.

"Good day, sir. If you tell me where to shoot, I will help you."

Short and to the point. Clearly, diplomacy is not her forte but if there's anything that needs to be put down, she's the woman you want. 


[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables:  (20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 1, 2012)

"Um, I don't know what the target is.  That will be your job to find out.  I do know what we need you to protect.  I hope that is a good start.  Oh yeah,"  bowing, "Good day m'lady."

His sickly coughing persists as he looks back out into the hallway, "As soon as we get a few more, I will try to explain."

[sblock=ooc]Waiting on Anya, Parinon and Umralar to join the thread.  Tor is welcome too, but I haven't seen his intentions posted yet.[/sblock]


----------



## blackwlf (Nov 1, 2012)

Umralar walks into the room, muttering something about forsaken boats, and takes a seat.

"I hope you aren't expecting us to help run the boat, because I've never seen any body of water bigger than a river in my life."

[sblock=Statblock]
Umralar (Sorry Soulnova, stole your statblock template)

AC: 17 (Touch 15, Flatfooted 12)
HP: 10/10

Initiative: +4 
Perception: +7, Sense Motive: +1 
CMB: -3 CMD: 11 
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +1
+2 to save vs Shadow subschool

Katana -1 [1d6-2] 18-20
Light Crossbow +5 [1d6] 19-20 (80ft) 

Darkvision, 60ft

Combat Feats: Rapid Reload
Other Combat: Sneak Attack +1d6

Conditions: None

In Hand: Light Crossbow

Consumables: 10 Crossbow Bolts, 4 days rations.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2012)

[sblock] What's to be sorry about? If any one else needs the same format, go ahead and take it.  

Edit: Hahahaa, with our Charisma I don't think a diplomatic approach would be our first option... [/sblock]

Galandra stares at the Wayang as he enters and takes a seat. _What in Ruvalra's name is that!?_ She had never actually seen one of the creatures on her little village. She clears her throat and goes to sit on the other side."I... I don't know how to run a ship either" she feels the need to add.


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables:  (20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Psylence (Nov 2, 2012)

"Woh, woh, woh. Who said anything about _running_ a ship? I just said _sailing_ a ship." Responds to Dyre to Galandra. His arms cross over his chest and he looks over toward the younger man.

"Are we now _running_ the ship? Because if we do, I gotta think up a good 'n' salty name." One hand undocks from the crook of his arm. It reaches up and he strokes along his chin, like kelp waving beneath the waves.

[sblock=OOC]I'll get the Stat block up... soooon-ish? Long story short, I got talked into running a game on a different forum. So I'm currently trying to get it squared up. Should be able to get the stat block done before we get too far in[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2012)

Galandra shrugs at the man "I know nothing of boats... but I do know about harsh times for a village. I'll help anyway I can... and it seems you can take care of that sailing stuff, right?"


[sblock=Marching Order] Hey guys, I wanted to suggest that Umralar and Galandra take the front. Umralar as scout and Galandra as tank. Maybe Parinon could take the rear but with his low perception maybe Tor or Anya could stay beside him. Dyre would have to stay in the middle as I believe he has the lowest Hp of the group.

Something like this?

Umralar (15ft ahead) - Galandra (tank)
Anya  (second highest HP) - Dyre
Tor - Parinon (ranged)


Umralar (10ft) ahead
Galandra
Anya 
Dyre
Tor
Parinon

[/sblock]


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 4, 2012)

The door swings open again, as a small woman in furs and leather and wood steps in. "I am Anya. I can swim like a fish and beat a man to death with his own skull. Do you have a use for these skills?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2012)

Galandra blinks when the young woman makes her entrance. 

"Anya" she nods at her, a little surprised. "I thought you  on Tritower"





MalusNecessarius said:


> "I can swim like a fish and beat a man to death with his own skull"




"I can vouch for that one"


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 4, 2012)

"I'm still learning the worth of all this shiny metal, I didn't have enough to get to where I wanted. I was told there was more work here." she says, before taking in the rugged looking crew that had assembled "I only left my room an hour ago, it seems the trader spoke truth."


----------



## Psylence (Nov 4, 2012)

"Well, you're in luck. I know something of boats." Dyre flashes a grin toward the two currently assembled here. He pulls up a hand, inspecting his fingernails as he says to the other two.

"Yyyyep. Grew up with a salty dog as me father, he raised me to swing from the crow's nest and steer true to the wind. But, most importantly... he told me what a true sailor's favorite spice is." He looks up from his nails to everyone in the room, glancing between them all as he asks, "You of course all know, right?"


----------



## solitar (Nov 4, 2012)

Parinon makes his way into the room and takes a seat. He sits stiff and looks around anxiously at the much more seasoned men that had come in.

"I don't know alot about boats, but I'm young strong and can follow orders. I'm all yours if you need my help." Offers the young and homely boy.

[sblock]Sorry on the delay had a hurricane that put me in super overtime at work. Back to normal now will be posting daily for now till the next diaster [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 5, 2012)

Muttering to himself, "Well, the mayor said to get four to six, and I got four and a half.  That should work." Turning his thoughts to you instead of the mission, "Thank you for coming to hear me.  Please have a seat.  As I said, I am from Carinsharn.  We are just a small village to the north, up the coast. We are isolated by the swamps that we work, and receive are supplies by riverboat that should come every two weeks.  Well, one has not come in three months now.  Things are getting desperate. The mayor sent me out to get help.  He sent me because I am a fast runner and I could find my way through the swamps without too much trouble."  

*cough* *cough*  "Well, I made it here, but the swamps were not kind in giving me up."

"Mayor Hilgashem gave me money to hire up to six people to guard the next shipment.  If I counted the dawns right, that will be tomorrow morning that they leave this City of Glass.  He also gave me a writ of passage for the the ship captain to get you on board.  We don't know what the problem is.  So, I am asking you to sail with the riverboat, up the sea coast line and into the Carinsharn River.  Protect the boat and its supplies until it gets to our village, also called Carinsharn." He places a watertight scroll tube in the center of the table.   Pulling out a small coin purse, he tosses out three coins in front of each of you.  "There are seven more of those awaiting each of you when you reach Carinsharn."

"It is not my decision as to what work you do on the boat.  The captain gets that decision.  I like the look of you, because you carry bows and crossbows.  Very useful I would guess at sea.  And you carry swords and axes. So, I assume you know how to fight." Looking at the short grey one, "The mayor said to not be unkind to different looking ones.  They are many out here in the City of Glass.  You have been noble to come and volunteer, so I will accept you." His own words seem to be making him nervous about the social faux pas.

"Me, I am a tree farmer.  I, and the other druids, help harvest the darkwood of the swamp and have it shipped back here to Venza. The mayor picked me because I was the young one.  I could sneak past the gators and snakes to get out of the swamp, coming as the crow flies instead of the long way along the river and then seashore."

"Do you have any questions?"


[sblock=OOC]The coins are platinum.  You each are getting 30 gp worth to take the job with another 70 gp worth promised if you finish it.  That is about 2 weeks pay, so it is a reasonable offer.[/sblock]


----------



## Psylence (Nov 5, 2012)

"Arrrregano!" He says in response to his own question, of course he soon falls quiet as the man begins to talk. He frowns a bit, but his eyes dance to the coin. They look to it and the wheels seem to be slowly cranking in that head of his.

'(12+2)*4/6... carry the three, equals. Profit!' As the man finishes talking, Dyre quickly stands up to his feet and reaches out for the three coins with gusto! "Yes! Where is this boat, and how long will the journey take? Because I think I promised someone, at some time, within the next month, to drop by and visit their possible shop down town. But I'm not sure." He rotates one of the coins back and forth between thumb and index finger all while asking the question, then finishing, bites it lightly.

"I think that only works with gold, but it looks good to do anyway. So, seriously, how long's the boat ride?"

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Dyre Blackreef
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat: 12)
HP: 9/9
Perception: +4, Sense Motive: +0
CMD: +2, CMD: +4, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +0 (+2 vs Fear)

Light Crossbow: +3 [1d8] 19-20 [80 feet]
Cutlass: +2 [1d6+2] 19-20
Punching Dagger: +2 [1d4+2] x3
Alchemy Bombs: +3 [1d6+2] x2 [20 feet]

Effects: Courageous
Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Throw Anything

Condition: None

In Hand: Light Crossbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 5 Trail Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Nov 5, 2012)

Parinon tries to hide his anxiousness but fails he's quite certain. "I'm in, my bow is yours to command and I assure you I am an excellent shot from ship or land. One question do you have any information on the missing shipments?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 5, 2012)

"Where is the boat?  Umm, do you have docks here?  I would think it would be at the docks.  I haven't been to this city since I was a child.  I say, the salt is to the west, follow your nose or the setting sun, and you should find the water.  Then, it is left or right until you find the boat."

"... Oh, which boat?  Hmm.  Maybe it says in there.", pointing to the scroll case.

"How long?  Well, I think it is seven days to the mouth of the river, and then another three days up the river. It stays at the docks for two days at either end of the trip, so yeah, that sounds about right.  The shipping company has a few of them, so it is not always the same boat or captain arriving."

"The last five shipments have gone missing.  Nothing has arrived.  We tried searching the river a bit, but, well, the lizardfolk in the area are a bit testy at the moment.  They get like that during mating season.  So, no, we don't know what happened."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2012)

"You feeling well, lad?" she asks him when he coughs. "You should get that looked after" 

Galandra takes the coin "This will do" she nods to the man. "So we have until tomorrow to get ready. Good."

"He's right tough, we all need some bows or slings" she looks back at Anya who doesn't seem to have any ranged weapons.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 5, 2012)

"No, been not feeling good for a couple of days. Crossing the swamp takes a lot out of a man.  This town is big enough, I hope I can find a druid or priest of Ruvalra here."
[sblock=Galandra]You are not sure what is wrong with him.  He is sick with something, but you can't be sure what.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 5, 2012)

Suddenly a newcomer walks through the door, and is immediately stopped by seeing everyone already sitting down and discussing business. Rolling his eyes to look over the room, he places a hand on his side in a bit of lean and scratches his head, "Sorry I'm late?" He is clearly a warrior or some sort and at least minimally equipped for adventure.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 5, 2012)

"Your swamp sounds much like home, count me in." Anya chuckles. "I'll need to collect my spears, but my place is on the way to the water."


----------



## Psylence (Nov 5, 2012)

"Actually, I was wondering the same thing." Dyre says back to Anya. His head nodding a little before he looks to the young man. "What is it? Black lung? Gallow's cough? Moss fever?" He arches his eyebrow and adds, "Well, at least it's not scurvy... I think."

He ponders this sickness for a moment, scratching his chin when the new comer arrives. He turns to address the new person, holding up a hand in greeting, "Hey! Not late at all. Grab your three coins, we get seven more when we're done. There's also a scro...."

Dyre gives a long pause and then turns back to the man, as well as the table, "Hold up a second. What's the scroll say?" He asks, not reaching for it himself.

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Dyre Blackreef
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat: 12)
HP: 9/9
Perception: +4, Sense Motive: +0
CMD: +2, CMD: +4, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +0 (+2 vs Fear)

Light Crossbow: +3 [1d8] 19-20 [80 feet]
Cutlass: +2 [1d6+2] 19-20
Punching Dagger: +2 [1d4+2] x3
Alchemy Bombs: +3 [1d6+2] x2 [20 feet]

Effects: Courageous
Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Throw Anything

Condition: None

In Hand: Light Crossbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 5 Trail Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 5, 2012)

The one that just entered doesn't hesitate to walk between a couple that are sitting and plucking the stated amount of coin. He then circles the table until he finds an empty seat, pulls his glaive from his back and holds it in front of him, then drops himself into the seat, leaning back a bit in waiting.

He looks towards everyone from where he sits, and just idly says, "I'm Amien." and leaves it at that.









*OOC:*


EDIT: Changing my dialogue color since I just changed skins to make everybody's posts easier to read.


----------



## solitar (Nov 5, 2012)

Parinon collects his own share of the coins and absently tosses them into his pouch. He fiddles with his bow as he listens to the rest of the parties agree to the offer of work. 
He thinks, _With the coins I got up front I could use some more arrows but other than that I should be pretty much good to go_. 
He rubbed his chin feeling a coarse stubble beneath his fingers.

[sblock="Mini Sheet"]Parinon
AC: 20 (Touch: 14, Flat: 16)
HP: 11/11
Perception: +1, Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +4, CMD: 18, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +1 

Melee:     
   Longsword:  Attack: +4 Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 19-20/x2 
      Dagger:     Attack: +4 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range:10'
   Mace,light: Attack: +4 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 

Ranged:     
   Longbow: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 20/x3, Range     
                 Increment:100'Effects: None Arrows:Common(20)

Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot

Condition: None

In Hand: Longbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 4 Trail Rations[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 6, 2012)

"I don't know what the papers say.  The mayor sealed it water tight, and I didn't want to crack it open and ruin them.  Well, I suppose it is dry in here."  Retrieving the tube from the table, he pulls a dagger and slices the wax seal.  "Let's see."

Note 1: 

To: Sebenius Caritono, Dockmaster for House Gabbiano

Sebinius, By the time you receive this, I have six shipments of darkwood waiting upon my docks for their transport to Venza.  The last five ships bringing supplies to Carinsharn have not arrived.  I would hope by now that you have heard from Tritower that you are losing ships.  I cannot afford to lose supplies, so my agent has hired up to six guards from Venza to accompany this shipment.  Payment for their passage shall be made to your ship captain only upon their safe arrival in Carinsharn. 

You may think you can forsake my small village and write off our losses, but if the Mystic Pearl does not get their shipments of darkwood soon, I suspect they will be most upset with you.  Therefore, I suggest you send a double shipment of food.  That will receive in kind a double load of darkwood to appease the Pearl.

Mayor Hilgashem

Note 2:
To: Almar Ben Shawari, The Mystic Pearl

I most humbly regret to inform you that our dear village of Carinsharn has had trouble in shipping your requested darkwood supplies.  I assure you that the wood is here, ready for transport, but the last five ships we expected to retrieve the wood have not arrived or been seen.  As you are receiving this now, House Gabbiano will also within the day receive my missive that their ships have not arrived from the same messenger.   We are getting a bit desperate for food and other supplies.  My messenger has been entrusted to hire six guards for the next shipping run in order to protect it.  I hope this humble attempt at restoring order is satisfactory in your eyes.

Your servant, Hilgashem of the Wet Grove

Notes 3-8:
To: Honored Applicant

You are being hired to protect a shipment of food from Venza to Carinsharn via sea and river. Once arriving, you will protect the return shipment going back out to Venza.  If you find the cause of previous shipments not reaching their destinations, you will deal with it to the best of your abilities. You have been paid a retainer of 3 platinum pieces, and will receive 7 more platinum pieces upon arrival in Carinsharn.

Mayor Hilgashem

"So, I suppose these six here I am supposed to hand out to you.  He could of told me I needed to see these other people.  Ah well." *cough*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2012)

"Good that you looked into them. I suggest everyone to get prepared for two week travel. Get healing potions if you can afford it. I don't think we will have help from a person of Faith"


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 7, 2012)

Amien unrolls the scroll and barely glances over it before folding it up with uneven creases very unlike the way it was presented at first, and slips it under the hold of leather. _Something about shipments_ he thinks, not really caring about the fine details so much.

"And why should they?" he asks rhetorically but in a rather welcoming tone, "Simple jobs for simple folk. Time to buy an extra bottle, I guess." The up front coin pieces will let him buy that second potion he was barely under the price for.


----------



## blackwlf (Nov 7, 2012)

Umralar shrugs and takes his coins, ignoring the comment about 'different looking ones'.

"So when's this ship set to leave? I guess if this is everything you know I'll head over to the docks to get settled in and meet the captain and crew."

He pushes away from the table and heads for the exit, pausing at the door in case the young man had anything to add.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 7, 2012)

"Well, I should deliver these two other notes. If someone could lead me to the Mystic Pearl, that would be good.  I can deliver this, and you can get your last minute supplies.  Then we can go to see the dock master at the docks.  If I remember the schedule right, the ship should be leaving with the morning tide."  

"Unless there were any other questions?"  He waves his arm as to sweep you all towards the door to get this moving.

[sblock=ooc]If you desire to purchase anything else at the Mystic Pearl, you may.  At this point, magical items, even potions need to be rolled for.  Mundane items do not require an availability roll.  The full instructions are in the first post of the Mystic Pearl thread.  Yes, I am a stickler for counting things like rations, so stock up.  Any items from Core Rule Book, APG, Adventurer's Armory or Ultimate Equipment is available unless it deals with firearms or spell blights.  The Adventurer's Armory is great for cheap, useful items.[/sblock]

As Galandra has been to the Pearl many times, she leads the party and messenger to the shop on Arcane Row.  Once inside the shop, the messenger takes his missive up to the counter.  After a few moments, he returns to the group, "Here is a sealed letter to deliver to the mayor.  They say to make sure it stays sealed until it is in the mayor's hands.  Looking at this place, I suggest you obey."  He seems visibly frightened by the emporium, which seems much larger on the inside than the outside facade suggested.


----------



## solitar (Nov 7, 2012)

Parinon follows along as they make their procession to the Mystic Pearl. He grabs some additonal rations to sustain him on the trip and a good number extra arrows. Unable to think of anything else besides potions which were above his limited reserves he quickly pays and stashes the new supplies in with the rest. While he waited on the rest of the party he snooped at what they were bringing in case he was forgetting anything obvious as he was so inexperienced.

[sblock=ooc]Updated the char sheet with the coin we received and the supplies.[/sblock]  
[sblock="Mini Stats"]Parinon
AC: 20 (Touch: 14, Flat: 16)
HP: 11/11
Perception: +1, Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +4, CMD: 18, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +1 

Melee:     
   Longsword:  Attack: +4 Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 19-20/x2 
      Dagger:     Attack: +4 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range:10'
   Mace,light: Attack: +4 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 

Ranged:     
   Longbow: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 20/x3, Range     
                 Increment:100'Effects: None Arrows:Common(60)

Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot

Condition: None

In Hand: Longbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 14 Trail Rations         [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 8, 2012)

Amien props himself up after what must be mere moments after he had sit down, and follows the leader to the Pearl, occupying his hand with fidgeting with the coins he just obtained.

He hasn't reacted at all to the Wayang so far. Amien can think of several reasons not to make any sort of fuss, so he doesn't.

When at the Mystic Pearl he would attempt to purchase another Potion of Cure Light Wounds. If the Pearl doesn't have them, he would seek out a general store to buy a separate sack and about ten more rations to lug around in the sack. He wouldn't have to carry this sack into battle. Should be about 51 silvers worth of purchase.

[sblock=ooc]Question I haven't been able to confirm myself. Is it alright to just frequently update the wiki with character sheet changes like obtaining the 30 gold and consequentially the item purchase, or should we keep track of that separately and then do a major update once we level up?

Also, please excuse me if I am posting at a much higher frequency than everyone else. I am super active on the internet and I want to do the buying item thing.[/sblock]


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 8, 2012)

Anya pads along with the others as they leave arcane row. Her weapons alone now weigh almost as much as she does, and javelins point every which way from the over-sized quivers strewn about her person. Her armor creaks in protest against the straps of the quivers, scabards, and overfilled backpack. Despite her heavy load she seems to have no problem keeping pace with the group.

"There are a some more things I need from my place. You can come along if you can handle walking through the planks." she says, shifting her shoulders under her load.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2012)

After buying some more stuff, Galandra nods to Anya. "Sure" she simply agrees to follow her. It would be good to know where to find her later on if needed be. 

As they walk to her place she decides is better to talk a little "I'm looking for one of my sisters. Damaris... I don't know if you remember her. Golden curls... nice dress, likes to sing... that kind off stuff. She ran away a month ago" she explains "... well, if you see her, tell her my Old Man is worried about her. She could at least send a letter to say she's fine" she sighs and shakes her head. "Maybe I'll have better luck when we get back... Venza is too big for my taste"


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Det said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Question I haven't been able to confirm myself. Is it alright to just frequently update the wiki with character sheet changes like obtaining the 30 gold and consequentially the item purchase, or should we keep track of that separately and then do a major update once we level up?
> ...



1) Yes, update the wiki immediately when you receive things or make purchases.  If you wait, things get lost, or it takes a long time to search back through to find what and for how much it was.  As an example, my other game is 76 pages and counting. 

2) No problem about the posting rate.  Some characters are more talkative than others.  Some shine during face time, while others shine during combat.

3) I would prefer you to use the [ sblock=ooc ] tag instead of the [ ooc ] for the out of character comments.  For those that are trying to just read the story line, and surprisingly many people do, it presents as a cleaner format where they can skip the backstage conversations.

The Mystic Pearl thread is a special case, where the rule is reversed.  We want the purchase/sale accounting in [ OOC ] tags so it stands out.  A judge goes back through and processes sales back to the store and updates the first post in the thread occasionally, okay, rarely, but sometimes.

4) For the really out of context questions, you can also use the "Send a private message" function by clicking on a player's name to the far left. My mailbox usually sits about 80% full, but I usually can still receive 3-4 messages a day.

5) The Cure Light Wounds potion you purchased in the Mystic Pearl should have an "is it in stock d100 roll".  Roll the d100.  If it comes up 75 or less, they have one in stock.  When purchasing multiples of something, yes, you have to roll for each individually.  The first failure means they are all out of stock.

If the d100 roll fails, and there is one listed on the first post of the thread, then you can purchase that "under the counter/backroom stock", but that means one of the judges has to go back and edit the first posting to account for it. Since it is time consuming for a judge, we prefer you to try the random roll first. Also mark the item loudly can clearly as being from the first page, so it gets removed off of the first page.   

6) I quoted Det, but 1-5 is all beginner advice for everyone.  It takes a little while to learn all the tricks this board's software can do.
[/sblock]


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 8, 2012)

"Yes, I remember the singer. She did not seem to be in tri-tower, but I don't think she would spend much time in my _dunschar_ part of town if she could help it. Venza seems more to her liking-" she says as a booted foot breaks through the rotted plank they are traveling on and ankle deep into the foul mud below "-at least the shinier parts. _Dé mallaithe merde_ mud!" She yells, shaking her boot as even the local toughs start clearing the path in front of the belligerent walking arsenal. "Forcing the girl to stay would be wrong, but I'm surprised you and your father couldn't track a girl like that to see her safe to town."http://www.irishdictionary.ie/dictionary?language=irish&toLanguage=english&word=mallaithe


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2012)

"Damaris did have some of a head start, I'll give her that. She wasn't at home in the morning and we thought she was with the acting troupe that was visiting the village. She used to spend all day with them when they were around. We realized she was gone until night"

"The Old Man couldn't leave mid hunting season, so that's why I came looking for her instead. I was on her heels up until the city... but then... well, there are just too many people. Too many singers... Too many girls." she says more than a little frustrated. 

"At least I know she can get out of trouble with her pretty face (and a good punch if needed be), although she's not very.... uh... street smart. That's the main reason Mother wanted me to make sure she wasn't here on false promises."


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 8, 2012)

Anya laughs at that last part. "I was promised a place to stay when I came here, nothing came of that though. I found a room by the temple of the hunter though. Closest thing to a safe area to be found down here." she says as she turns into a plaza, more well kept than any of the surrounding district. "If she is here somewhere, what brought you to joining this expedition away from the city?" she asks, opening a door at the edge of the plaza to a tight, steep staircase leading up.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 9, 2012)

Once Amien leaves the Mystic Pearl, he decides to wait with the others for the girls to get back, unless of course they all decide to go with them.


----------



## solitar (Nov 9, 2012)

Parinon hangs out while some of the others go off to get some supplies from a near by residence. He notices Amien and gives him a nod. 

"All set mate? I'm Parinon by the way." he says to the tough blonde haired man that had hung back with him to await the others.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 9, 2012)

Amien smiles when he's spoken to, and greets the archer right back with his name, then gives his view on the situation, "Amien. I'm as set as I can manage. I figure everything's gonna go wrong with or without me."


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 9, 2012)

Not having any shopping to do, the messenger was the first to step out of the grand emporium and back into the real world.  Loitering around for a few minutes, he sees the girls wander off.  Muttering to himself, _"Well, they know where and when they need to be."_

After the rest of the group makes their way out of the shop, "Well, the salt breeze if coming from that way.  So, let's follow our noses."  After a few twists and turns through the city streets, you slip between a couple warehouses to end up on the docks.  His head darts around a bit, looking at the large deep sea vessels, before he finds what he is looking for.  To the left end, he finds a smaller pier, with several mid sized river boats.  Recognizing a couple, he marches off in that direction.  

At the base of the pier is an administration office next to a large warehouse.  The sign over the office says Gabbiano Imports.  Asking a passing worker, "The boss, um Caritono?"  The worker points out to a frazzled man trying to answer three different people at the same time.  Approaching the boss, he waits his turn.  "Would you be Sebenius Caritono?"

"Yes, but I am busy.  what do you want?"

"I have a message for you."  Holding out the note, the man takes it and starts reading.  Surprise, then anger crosses the man's face.  He seems about ready to raise a hand and beat down this messenger, but thinks better when looking at the group of you.  

"Six it says, but I only see five of you."  "Oh, I am not going."  *cough, cough* "Two others will be arriving before dawn." Looking at the rest of you,   "Well, tell your Hilgashem I don't like threats, and I don't like being placed over a barrel.  But if your troops can get my ship back here in one piece, and Hilgashem is paying their fare, they can go along.  Old Ironjaw will put y'all to work, and you better not try to shirk it.  Blast it!  Double load and passengers?  Well, it ain't gonna be comfortable. Follow me!" 

Caritono leads you down to the forth ship on the pier. Gator's Gullet is the name on the finely carved plaque.  "Ironjaw!  You got passengers!" A grizzled old man comes up on deck and looks over the rail.  "That old druid is getting nervous.  These whelps are supposed to protect his shipment.  And he wants double!  On a day's notice!  Those four there and two more coming.  Put 'em to work." 

"Thar be one rule on mi ship.  Obey every word I says immediately or swim with da gators.  Now get your gear aboard and below."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2012)

She think her answer carefully going up the stairs. "She is my sister... But this is a whole village in deep trouble. I think she at least has the common sense to avoid mortal danger for a week or two..."

"Most people at Whiteoak live by the day and we got raided a couple of times before. Those losses really hit us hard. If these people haven't had their supplies for this long... I don't want to imagine how bad things have gotten for them"


----------



## solitar (Nov 9, 2012)

Parinon took his pack and made his way down into the boat where the salty old man had indicated. The area was small and already full of the crews supplies. Parinon found a vacant spot on the floor and set his pack cinching all the draw strings tight and making sure nothing was out in the open. He strung his bow over his neck placed his dagger in his boot, checked his longsword was strapped into his scabbard so it wouldn't slip out. Since he would be undoubtably set to work he left his shield and mace atop his pack. Despite the loss of them he still looked like a walking arsenal and knew working in the armor was going to be a new level of uncomfortable. 

_Gods this is gonna suck but as long as I keep at it I will soon be on my own way to real independence. _He thinks to himself as he makes his way top deck to get his orders from Ironjaw.


----------



## Psylence (Nov 9, 2012)

Dyre lagged behind a little (though he did buy a couple more trail rations while he was at the Pearl). He followed along with the rest of the group down to the docks as they made their way to find their transport. On his way toward the actual ship he starts humming a tune that has the ring of an old sea chantey - the volume only increasing as they actually catch sight and get to the ship.

The Captain speaks and the humming dies down a little, that is - until he starts his way up the gangplank. At that point, well, he starts singing the chantey to boot.

_"Haul on the bowline, to Car-in-sharn we're goooin'.
Haul on the bowline, the bow-lin' haul!"_

To which he continues on his way toward the lower deck with a bit of a hop to his step and a grin spreading even wider across his lips as the prospect is becoming much more real. He finds a place to stow his backpack - but the rest stays on him.

_"Haul on the bowline, before she start a ro-ollin'.
Haul on the bowline, the bow-lin' haul!"_

He might very well resemble someone who's just been told they're going home for a while. A home they haven't seen in a few years.

[sblock="ooc"]Just so everyone has a heads up. Sorry I've been gone, ran into some computer problems coupled with the 'joy' of jury duty.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Dyre Blackreef
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat: 12)
HP: 9/9
Perception: +4, Sense Motive: +0
CMD: +2, CMD: +4, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +0 (+2 vs Fear)

Light Crossbow: +3 [1d8] 19-20 [80 feet]
Cutlass: +2 [1d6+2] 19-20
Punching Dagger: +2 [1d4+2] x3
Alchemy Bombs: +3 [1d6+2] x2 [20 feet]

Effects: Courageous
Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Throw Anything

Condition: None

In Hand: Light Crossbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 7 Trail Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 9, 2012)

Anya opens a door at the far end of the third floor hall. Beyond lies a spartan room; table and chairs along the right wall, chamber pot, wash basin, and wood burning stove to the left. Large windows cover the far wall and look out across the planks towards the waterfront, and a ladder behind the door seems to lead upwards towards the roof.

The barbarian drops her packs, grabs hold of the stove and, with a grunt and grimace manages to lift the heavy cast iron furnishing, and the planks it was bolted to, about an inch of the ground and stagger it to the center of the room. From the space beneath she retrieves a few more wrapped javelin and rations which she quickly adds to her packs, packing the bed linens into the now. She sets the room back into order and gathers her packs up again, visibly tired for a few moments.

"I can't lock the room from the outside yet." she explains as she walks back into the hall and closes the door behind her. "Let's hurry down to the docks and find this..." she pauses as she looks down at the writ given by the townsperson at the inn "Caritono."


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 9, 2012)

Amien crosses his arms and tilts his head slightly to give the worker's anger a questioning look. His raised brows and pointed eyes show much interest in how he might respond.

Arriving on the ship, he gives a dismissing wave to Sebenius and kindly suggests, "Hey, if you need a fight just ask me next time, alright?" He continues walking along until the party is confronted by what seems to be the ship's captain.

Being told to bring his items down deck, he follows along the singing man down stairs still lugging his food. He soon finds himself trying to sing along the best he can. He would find a place to put his sack, flicking his hand in freedom now that he's able to drop it, but keeps his armor on and weapons on him.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2012)

Galandra looks around the place. "Well, if we get enough money, maybe you can get a better place. I got a small cabin in the outskirts of the city. Wouldn't be able to sleep with all the people walking outside" she snorts like it was a joke. "We should get going then. I guess we should go directly to the docks"


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 10, 2012)

"Youse three look like fine strapping lads.  Follow these two.  Get the pile of stuff they show you, and carry it back here to da ship.  Stack it in the hold.  Got dat?"  

"As for you little pup, youse too small ta be carrying.  I hazs nother job for you.  Follow me below."

[sblock=Umralar]Once down in the lower hold he pulls a barbed javelin off of the wall. "Take dis stick here, an skewer rats with it.  Don't need them eating the food before we get der. Don't throw them in da waters.  Put dem in dis box. Once they be skinned and diced we sell them off to the orphanage for stew.  Rabbit, rat, they not know the difference." He gives you the javelin and box, then returns topside.[/sblock]
The messenger, having completed his tasks leaves to find a healer.

A while later, the girls finally making their way to the docks, see the boys using hand carts or simply carrying barrels or sacks of goods down the pier to the fourth ship, Gator's Gullet.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 10, 2012)

Anya follows the boys up to the Gator's Gullet, shifting her shoulders beneath the nearly two-hundred pounds of armor and gear as she looks around for the captain.


----------



## solitar (Nov 10, 2012)

Parinon gets to work helping load the boat. Hard work is no stranger to  him and atleast he's making good coin for his efforts today. He doesn't  know the song that Dyre is singing but soon finds himself humming along  to the melody.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 11, 2012)

Amien gives up trying to match the words and begins making up mumbled sounds that vaguely could be the words to the song. He cradles a small crate with a smaller pouch rested on the lid.

Catching wind of the girls meeting them part-way, he diverts his path to be next to the highly weaponized figure and reaches an arm over the crate to slide the sack towards her with an expressive offering, the item in question quite small compared to the crate, "Wanna help?"


----------



## Psylence (Nov 11, 2012)

Dyre helps move the crates as well and, of course, doesn't stop with his singing - even if they aren't at sea/river/water/wet-stuff yet, he's still enjoying the chance to think back on the old days.

_"Haul on the bowline, Kitty is my darlin',
Haul on the bowline, the bow-lin haul!"_

Of course, he saves lines about girls, for when the female party members show back up.

_"Haul on the bowline, Kitty comes from Tri-tower.
Haul on the bowline, the bow-lin haul!"_

He gives a nod to the two as they make their way onto the ship and gives a nod in the direction of the Captain. Well, where he's pretty sure the Captain should be anyway.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 11, 2012)

Anya eyes the small bag, rolls her eyes, and hoists both the bag and crate from the young mans grip, grunting and now moving the same speed as the other workers, but showing no sign that the load was too much to handle.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 12, 2012)

Amien's eyes widen as the entire weight is taken from him. He looks between her and his now empty arms held out, then again, before finally realizing what had happened to him. He juts a thumb over his shoulder and informs the rest, "Iiiiiii'm just going to go back and pick up some more to carry..." having a feeling that he'll get backhanded by the Captain for not showing up with anything, and begins to head the other direction. If he is asked, he'll just say he's twice as fast as the rest of the group.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2012)

Galandra gives a stern look to Dyre as he keeps singing. He's not sure why... 

After helping to take the cargo aboard, Galandra will talk with captain about how many people they have as a crew and if she can check a map of the area they will be traveling. 


[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables:  (20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, 4 days rations, 12 Wandermeal, 2 Oil )

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 12, 2012)

After having taken over Amien's load, Anya and Galandra continue to the ship.  Having not announced themselves from the pier, nearing the top of the gangplank, they meet some resistance.  Captain Ironjaw, drawing his cutlass, stops them in their tracks, a step away from the relative safety of the ship.  "Aye, we not be taking on stowaways today.  And proper harlots knows better than to be bringing armor n weapons aboard a ship."

[sblock=ooc]Anya has her hands full and is 5' from the solid deck.  Galandra is behind her, standing on the rickety gangplank, hands empty.[/sblock]


----------



## Psylence (Nov 12, 2012)

"Tha scallywags be with us, Cap'n. Had ta make a stop 'cross town ferst." Dyre says, finally breaking from his sea chantey. He also is carrying an armload of supplies which feel like they're only getting heavier. "Wenches, perhaps, but I can't vouch fer their cookin' - but I doubt that harlot'd be a profitable choice."

He shuffles his feet, the weight moving from foot to foot as he tries to keep the rhythm of the song going in his head. Of course it's not long till he's humming the song once more to take his mind off of the load of supplies he's carrying.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 12, 2012)

"They be, you say.  Very well."  With the tip of his cutlass, the captain waives the two girls aboard before sheathing it.  "That druid must really be desperate to be hiring wenches to protect his goods."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2012)

Galandra frowns deepens (if that's even possible) and steps ahead of  Anya. "The name is Anya and Galandra, _Captain_. And we ain't no wenches. This might be my first at the sea but not the first time my blade has drawn blood... and plenty at that. I hope that will be clear."

She sighs trying to control her temper and then takes Dyre's load of supplies. "Thanks" she mutters to him and brings it into the ship.


----------



## Psylence (Nov 12, 2012)

Dyre looks at the Captain and mouths 'Wenches' with a solemn nod, but not till after Galandra takes the supplies. Soon after, Dyre turns to go fetch more.


----------



## solitar (Nov 13, 2012)

Parinon rolls his eyes as he watches the tension mount as the ladies walk up and get insulted by the Captain. He has no problem with woman doing the same work...so long as they can, which was still to be seen. Hopefully they will prove themselves in a way other than on the Captain.

_Can't we all just get along, _He thinks as he makes his way by the ladies to off load his equipment pretending to ignore the scene unfolding.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 13, 2012)

Meanwhile, Amien gives a thumbs up to Dyre as he carries the weight of more items and works to return to the ship, having missed the opportunity to witness the misogyny towards heavily armored women that could kill a bear in front of its horrified cubs.

He wonders what this cargo is supposed to be anyway. He finds it a shame that a lot of the crates are nailed shut.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 13, 2012)

Anya frowns, takes a step back onto solid ground, then hurls the weighty crate of supplies and sack on top of it from the bottom of the gangplank clear across the water and a good way across the deck of the ship before it lands with a clatter. Cracking her neck and shoulders, she glares at the captain. "Have a problem with women you *boontyen shungduh idwayro*?" she growls up to the man.


[sblock=ooc]Currently raging, figure that toss should be doable for an object that would be less than 25% of a light load.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2012)

Galandra calmly puts her armload of supplies on the respective place on the ship and then proceeds to watch as Anya's crate and bag land a few meters from where she is. Ah, yes. She had forgotten about that particular trait of Anya. 

Galandra calls to the younger girl. "Save it for later, Anya. We need him in one piece to get us there." 

Maybe Aimen would get his show after all.

[sblock] LOL I think we are the youngest of the party. Anya is 16, Galandra is 17 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 13, 2012)

"Well, at least they got fire in their souls!" as he chuckles.  Turning to Anya, "That didn't bounce down inta the hold and land where it belongs, so get along and finish it up," and with a long flourishing bow, "my lady."


----------



## solitar (Nov 13, 2012)

Parinon flinches when the crate slams to the deck not more than three feet from him nearly dropping his arm full of supplies. He sets his armload of wares on the deck to pick a splinter of crate out of his long brown hair. He turns and grins down at the red faced woman.

_Not a bad throw, I dun know if I coulda done better, _he thinks.

"Don't let the captain bother you, they don't let see many real woman at sea." says Parinon through his grin, as he turns picks up his supplies and continues down into the hold.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 13, 2012)

A closed-mouth laugh escapes from Anya as she shakes off her temper. "I'll stow half the crates out here if you'll just stop with the bowing. It's half again as worrying as that cutlass of yours." she says as she trudges up the gangplank and gathers the slightly dinged up crate to bring it below.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 13, 2012)

Amien would eventually return to the ship, possibly by the time everyone has brought their work down inside the ship, easily pushing himself up the plank with each step despite what he is carrying. He calls out towards the rest of the crew with intent to convey a lighthearted jest, "I hope everyone was worried! I might have abandoned you all!"

He brings the harvested item(s) down into the storage like everyone else has so far.

[sblock=ooc]Amien comes off as younger than he actually is so far. He's twenty-six.[/sblock]


----------



## blackwlf (Nov 14, 2012)

Umralar resists the urge to jam the javelin into the man's back, turning instead to look around the hold. He knew keeping the food safe was important, but this task was demeaning nonetheless.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 14, 2012)

It is a long, grueling process of carrying the extra supplies on board, but the ship is loaded and ready just after sunset.  Galandra was not able to get the captain to show her his map, but she learns that the ship is bound to go up the coast, north, about halfway to Tritower before it turns in to a river that is guarded by a barrier reef.  It is another couple days on the river, through a rather inhospitable swamp before they get to the destination.  Through careful watching and counting, she satisfies another question.  There is the captain, a first mate, because there always is one, and four sailors on the Gator's Gullet.  Therefore, the party is doubling up the number of people on board.

Umralar has done his assignment well.  When he finally comes up from the bilge, he has six in the box.  One of the regular sailors takes the box, rather quickly, and tosses a towel over it.  "Thanks.  That will do nicely."

Once everything has been stowed away, and the captain has done an inspection count to see that it is all there, "Allz righty.  Time to feast!  Eats up well, because tis the last good meal your gettin til we hit land again."  The extra supplies have been crammed in so much that there is not a place to sit to enjoy the meal.  But, bowls and mugs are handed out, and a feast of venison, strawberries, bananas and apples is on the cook's prep table.  A barrel of cheap wine lies open to dip your mug into.

[sblock=ooc]It's night. The ship will be going out to sea at the crack of dawn.  Since you are the protector's of the cargo, are you going to setup watches while you are still tied to the dock here in Venza?[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2012)

Galandra offers herself to make the first watch. "Does any of you have a good pair of night eyes?" she asks to her comrades. They most likely need someone who can see in the dark... she glances at Umralar...


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 15, 2012)

Amien leans back into his chair and kicks his feet onto the table, laying his plate into his lap while holding on to a mug carefully. He dips a half-peeled bananna into his mug.

Hearing the question, he responds, "Depends on how drunk I get, sweetie. Can't stand watch passed out."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2012)

"Alright, alright..." she sighs "A _sober_ pair of good night eyes?" She won't be drinking alcohol this evening.


----------



## Psylence (Nov 15, 2012)

"Woh..." Dyre says, "WOOOOH..." he adds for further emphasis. "We're not married yet. I don't need you complaining about my drinking." He says as he dips his mug into the wine. Pulling the glass out, letting the excess run down the sides. His free hand grabs a bowl of the stew and he begins to look for an adequate place to sit.

"I'll take pre-dawn watch. Just wake me up. And try not to kick. I have sensitive ribs."


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 15, 2012)

Amien raises his brows while his cheeks are still puffed with food and shifts his eyes left and right in rapid succession multiple times in confusion as to whether that was directed at him or not. He makes a hard gulp to pull the food down his throat and says with a bit of breath, "Who said the four letter word? I'm not a marrying kind of guy, you know?" A joke that'll likely bite him back.


----------



## blackwlf (Nov 15, 2012)

Umralar sighs. His first journey with a group, and most of them are drunken sots.

"I can see in the dark, and I've no intention of dulling my senses with wine while we are being paid to guard. I can take the deep night watch."

He takes a portion of the meat, and heads off to find a bunk, chewing through it on the way.


----------



## solitar (Nov 15, 2012)

Parinon watches as some try to duck the watch duty while there was free drink a flowing. He had a mug but just to wash down the food and he wasn't planning on having more. Most likely they were safe here at dock but it was their job to keep the boats supplies safe.

"I can take a watch I'm not in much of a drinking mood since I am unused to a rocking boat I don't need any extra help from a hangover to torture my stomache tomorrow." spoke Parinon softly. "And my eyes are fairly keen day or night for a human."


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 15, 2012)

"I'll keep watch with the fear scáth, if anyone thinks to try something 'cause of his size, I'll throw a life boat on 'em. Besides, I'm still sober and that's a terrible way to end a night." she says, finishing off a sixth mug of wine but looking none-the-worse for it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 16, 2012)

After the meal settles down, the ship's standard complement of sailors bunk down early, as they know just how soon the sun will rise.  Galandra and Parinon set first watch while the others find a place to sleep, or pass out as the case may be.  The crew quarters already being full leaves a bit of a problem.  For those that didn't bring hammocks on board with them, the softest place to lay down is upon lumpy sacks of grain.  Nothing strange stirs, just the standard sounds of the city at night to the east.

Anya and Umralar have an equally uneventful evening with the exception of a lone rat trying to sneak up the gangplank in the darkness.  Waking Dyre for his watch was a little troublesome, but probably easier than trying to sleep through his snoring.  Once away, he enjoys his pre-dawn quiet watch until the sky starts to lighten and the regular sailors start about their work.

Before the sun has actually peeked over the horizon, the ship has set sail, headed out of the harbor and started its trek north.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 16, 2012)

Despite his claims that he might pass out, Amien never did manage to drink enough wine for it to make him sick. He would need a stronger drink to pull it off before he feels the pressure of too much liquid. Still, it depressed him enough to bring him to sleep peacefully, with the consequence of waking more abruptly than he normally would, around the time Dyre has watched the sun rise already.

The sacks of grain aren't anything new to him and leveraged his body well enough, he thought. He gets up and stretches his muscles, not looking forward to being put back to work as soon as his day begins. He takes his armor and straps it on, and takes his weapons too. He's protecting the ship apparently, so he might as well gear up. He makes his way up to the deck once he is done.


----------



## solitar (Nov 16, 2012)

As the boat gains in speed Parinon steps to one of the deck rails. The boat rose and fell rhythmically, soothingly. The smell of salt spray assaulted his nose, pungent but not unpleasant. His long brown hair twisted in the morning breeze as the sun broke over the horizon in a beautiful display of orange and red. He could never be a sailor as he would miss his forests and all it's splendors but for the first time he could understand why men were drawn to the sea as he was to his woods. 

His revveling at the beauty of the sea was broken as he heard the Captain bellowing orders sending the sailors scurrying like rats to execute his orders.


----------



## Psylence (Nov 16, 2012)

Darn straight he was snoring up a storm! Especially after he managed to make something that resembles a really poor hammock from a bedroll and hemp rope. He threw his hand in the general direction of the person trying to rouse him, making groaning noises before finally bringing about enough sense to wake from his slumber. Taking the bedroll and his Formula book, he made his way amidship to find a place to sit watch.

Slowly the sun starts to turn the far horizon a different color and he grumbles out a compliment to the sky which now allows him to read. He peruses through his notes, reading up on his various formulas and checking for any inconsistencies or discoveries. Sure this was a daily ritual and, surely, all the errors should have been caught by now - but one never knows.

The crew began to rise around him as well, quickly stowing the gangplank, readying the sails and casting away in well-practiced unison. His head perks up from his reading to watch, finally taking a cue to put it down and pack his stuff once more below decks. It was time to work after all, and he did so enjoy hoisting sails and feeling the wind catch within the canvas confines.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2012)

After the first watch, Galandra stops cold and taps her head with a sigh realizing something. "Bedroll... dammit"  

Sure, she has no qualms to sleep on the floor or by the sacks of grains, but she had taken a like for a decent bed once she got her own place. No problem then... she would be just a little grumpier tomorrow. 

"Morn'n" she looks over the rail on the deck, taking the sights of the sea.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 17, 2012)

"The scenery is definitely more... well there's more of it."  Anya muses. "Last time I was on a ship, there was nothing but horizon for weeks." She is looking more easy on her feet today, most of her gear now stowed in some rafters below deck.

"So," she calls up to the mate "what here needs a strong arm, and won't wind up with me accidentally sinking the ship?'?


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 17, 2012)

The blonde warrior doesn't seem to be taking in the morning breeze as much as the others. He never saw the appeal of bathing ones self in the romance of scenery and smell.

Deciding to following Anya to the crewman, he figures he may as well start working before he looks bad not doing so, "I'll take whatever exercise I can get."


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 17, 2012)

"Work?  We already did the work.  Now that we are at sea, the ship goes straight as long as the winds blow straight and the sails are set.  That is, until the captain wants to turn, or we stop for the night.  Don't worry.  Once we get to the river, you will get your exercise."

The mid day passes with little to do.  Keeping the ship about a half mile from shore, there are very few course corrections that need to be done.  The winds are light, but steady.  As evening approaches, the captain starts pacing the deck and looking forward.  About every five minutes, he pulls his spyglass and searches the sea to the north.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 17, 2012)

Amien shrugs. He guesses there's no scrubbing decks or other menial chores to do like he originally thought, "I'm going back downstairs to pass the time. Let me know when something bad happens." He strolls back to the stairs and steps down into the hull, and glances around the storage room where he slept to see if he can jump onto a beam to pull his weight and swing around for awhile, or if not, some other activity he can do while he waits out the day.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2012)

Galandra makes a mental note to add a deck of cards to her shopping list besides the bedroll. She wanders around the ship for a while, before going to the crow's nest.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 17, 2012)

Anya spends part of the day maintaining her new weapons, wrapping and re-wrapping the javelin, and running through the motions of drawing one, loading the spear thrower, and grabbing the ammentum. She drills at this, save for a meal or drink here and there, for almost the entire day.

As the evening approaches, even she notices the captain is awfully interested in the north, and she seeks out the mate again, a bit quieter than before. "Even I'm noticing the captain is awfully interested in the north. What are we expecting?" she asks.


----------



## solitar (Nov 18, 2012)

Parinon pulls a small stick of wood from his pack and makes his way up onto the deck enjoying the open air much more than a cramped smelly room. He spends the day watching the water as he goes about whittling a shape out of the wooden block. By the end of day he has a rough shapen dolphin in his hands.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 18, 2012)

From her perch in the crow's nest, Galandra notices what the captain is looking for about the same time as the captain himself.  "Aye boys, there she is.  Hard to port!  Set the sail!  We need speed if we are gettin around 'er t'night!"

The mate scrambles to the rigging in a practiced response to the captain's orders, talking over his shoulder to Anya as he works.  "There, look ahead.  That storm, that cyclone. Tis been there since before my grandpappy was born.  Tis the Forbidden Isle.  We give that cursed island a wide berth, going around it, instead of between it and the shore."  Giving her a rope to pull on, "Raise this sail.  We need more speed before the night falls.  Can't trust these waters at night."

Instead of following the shoreline and heading north, the fairly small riverboat turns west and heads out to sea.

What the captain is steering around is a stationary storm, about 3/4 of a mile in diameter, sitting over and obscuring an island at its core.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 18, 2012)

"Do all of the captains for this fleet take that route?" Anya asks, concern evident in her voice.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 19, 2012)

Amien would most likely remain oblivious as to what is going on outside and unaware of the plans that are to be changed. He's now leaning back against the sacks he had slept on before, resting the back of his head on his arms and twiddling the foot of a leg crossed over a bent knee.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2012)

Galandra frowns at the strange storm ahead. She doesn't like it one bit. A never-ending storm? That can only spell trouble. 

Her fingers play around the hilt of her falchion but soon enough decides to help with the sails.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2012)

[sblock]Hey guys, I'll be traveling on Wednesday so I might not be able to post that the and the following. [/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Nov 20, 2012)

Parinon watched the eerie storm that sat unnaturally over a distant island as the crew set the boat on an avoidance course. 

_Yes  lets go far around that one. That storm can't be natural if it's been  there stationary for so long and I'd rather not find out if whatever  created it was still there. _Thought Parinon.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 20, 2012)

Anya tries to round up the guards that are up on deck before elaborating on her concerns. "If every ship from this company takes the same way around this storm, and someone has been targeting their ships... it's the only place before the river I can think of that you can expect the ship to pass, and be far enough from shore to not be seen by anyone. Might be worth keeping gear handy and an armed until we're past it."


----------



## Psylence (Nov 20, 2012)

Dyre is milling about, helping with various ship board tasks when he hears the calls to tighten the sails.  They would probably be trying for a broad reach as they came around the mire of clouds that swarms up ahead. He jumps to as quickly as he can, trying to work with the crew on sailing the boat.

He hums a bit of a tune in time with their fairly quick pulls to help shore up the ship for the bit of fun ahead. Hopefully once that was done, he would move about to other tasks. It was a bit in his nature to work about the ship, after having spent enough time aboard one when he was younger. Every so often he glances out and toward the circling storm and a bit of a thin smile creases over his mouth at the idea of running with such a beast.

[sblock=OOC]Let's see how much I botch this sucker![/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Dyre Blackreef
AC: 15 (Touch: 13, Flat: 12)
HP: 9/9
Perception: +4, Sense Motive: +0
CMD: +2, CMD: +4, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +0 (+2 vs Fear)

Light Crossbow: +3 [1d8] 19-20 [80 feet]
Cutlass: +2 [1d6+2] 19-20
Punching Dagger: +2 [1d4+2] x3
Alchemy Bombs: +3 [1d6+2] x2 [20 feet]

Effects: Courageous
Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Throw Anything

Condition: None

In Hand: Light Crossbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 5 Trail Rations
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 20, 2012)

Even though nothing much changed for him before, it's probably clear to Amien by now with all of the activity on the deck increasing in volume and the heavier feel of air that something is amiss. "Huh? Is something happening?" he asks himself, still lounging in the sacks. He pushes himself up without any strain and jogs up the stairs to reach to the deck. He casually and gently pushes the door but he finds it resisted by wind pushing back, so he moves his body into it to force his way out.

His hair flinging back and his eyes taken by the sight of the cyclone, he mutters an orcish swear phrase with a bit of frustration and then back in common, "This is worth seven plats?"

He is then brought to attention to listen to the briefing on the situation. He cranks his shoulder a bit and says "I'm not much for theories. It'll be easy to find out who to 'take care of' once we see them."

[sblock=ooc]Edited based on the clarification.[/sblock]


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 20, 2012)

[sblock="OOC"]Just a heads up, when I mentioned gathering the guards from on deck, that meant any of the PCs that are up there[/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Nov 21, 2012)

Parinon nods at anya thinking the tough little barbarian made sense.

"I'll sit up here at the front of the boat and keep an eye on the surrounding waters in front and to the sides. Probably should have someone watch the rear as well so they don't come upon us from behind. Perhaps someone would watch from the crows neck but I am thinking not I. Damn stomach likes the lurching down here little enough and I am guessing from up there it'd only be worse." replies Parinon to Anya looking a bit green.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 22, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I had plans to start Tuesday, but drawing maps and day job slowed me down.  I will be holding off until Friday night to start the encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## blackwlf (Nov 23, 2012)

During the day, Umralar spends his time alternately below-decks staying out of the way of the crew, or up in the crow's nest, keeping watch.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 25, 2012)

Once the ship is turned west to go around the forbidding island, the crew attempt to be patient, but they are quite restless and apprehensive. 

 Night falls and the steady winds of the day fall to mere breezes, but they keep the ship moving, if just at a slower pace.  The captain barks orders, with the crew complying.  Everburning torches are placed in well used holders, below the deckline at the bow, below the deckline at the stern, and then a third and fourth to the undersides of the two crows nests. Each of the fore and aft lights are set so as to shine out, while not fouling those attempting to peer out into the dark. The overhead ones shine down to barely illuminate the deck.  "Running dark tis fine if your not xpecting trouble.  One can sneak past others that way.  But here, we know there's trouble coming. Ya kin feel it. Best not be blind."  Once the lights are lit, one of the sailors boots Umralar out of the front crow's nest so he can concentrate on his watch in the nest.  Umralar moves to the back crows nest to do the same.  The first mate and another sailor go below for a bit of a nap.  They know they will be running the second shift of the night sail.

To the starboard side, the isle is an imposing sight.  Being a mile off, the island and its storm is a good half mile in diameter.  A slow moving, strong, pulsing light tumbles in an erratic pattern.  As you watch it for a while, you realize it is circling the island in the storm clouds.  

[sblock= Anya]You hear the thunk of a hook going into the side of the ship over around N24.  You get a surprise round action. (single or move)[/sblock][sblock= Umralar]You see first one, then two humanoid fish looking creatures climbing up the ship at N24 and N25.  You are in the crows nest 25' feet above the deck. You get a surprise round action (std or move)[/sblock]
[sblock= map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## blackwlf (Nov 25, 2012)

Umralar props his crossbow on the edge of the nest and fires down, shouting to the rest of the crew as he does so.

"Attackers on the port side!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2012)

Galandra turns around startled and surprised she missed the intruders. She quick draws her bow, moving slightly to have a clearer path, and then shoots twice at the closest 'fish thing' at range.

[sblock=Combat] Quick Draw + 5ft step to J22 + Point Blank Shot + Rapid shot --> N24[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables:  (20 Normal Arrows, 10  Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 26, 2012)

OOC: Galandra went a little early.  Anya has her surprise round action, then I will roll all the inits for which side is going first.  I will hold and reuse those actions for when it comes time.


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 26, 2012)

"The left side too!" Anya calls out as well as she rushes to the side of the boat, drawing her axe as she goes.

[sblock="OOC"]Move to M25, drawing the great axe as part of the move action[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 26, 2012)

Umralar's crossbow bolt flies wide and into the open sea.  Anya, not knowing her port from her starboard, moves left across the stern of the ship and down the stairs to get to the edge.  She and Umralar both see to fishy looking creatures using boarding hooks and climbing the side of the ship.

[sblock= Combat]Umralar and Parinon are up.  They beat the group initiative of the opponents.  You two can go in either order.
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~ Umralar ~ full round action available
11/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ full round action available

??/?? ~ AC 13 ~ fishy 1 at N24, out of sight from Parinon currently
??/?? ~ AC 13 ~ fishy 2 at N25, out of sight from Parinon currently

The rest of you have to wait until after the fishy ones go.
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya
22/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ action taken, shoots twice, 1 hits
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 2
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3

??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ non-combatant - steering the ship
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ non-combatant - lookout
[/sblock][sblock= Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2012)

[sblock] Sorry! I'll be back home on saturday, so I wasn't sure I was going to be able to post on these days [/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Nov 28, 2012)

Alerted by the cries behind him Parinon breaks off his study of the waters in front of the ship and snaps into action. He quickly makes his way towards where Anya's cry came from. As he rounds the small life boat he spots a creature as it emerges over the side of the boat. He quickly snaps off a shot at the closest creature.

[sblock="actions"]move action = move to L19 (20')
standard action = fire arrow at closest creature near anya (presice shot 30' assuming I have line of sight)
free action = none
[/sblock]

[sblock="mini stats"]Parinon
AC: 20 (Touch: 14, Flat: 16)
HP: 11/11
Perception: +1, Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +4, CMD: 18, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +1 

Melee:     
   Longsword:  Attack: +4 Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 19-20/x2 
      Dagger:     Attack: +4 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range:10'
   Mace,light: Attack: +4 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 

Ranged:     
   Longbow: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 20/x3, Range     
                 Increment:100'Effects: None Arrows:Common(60)

Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot

Condition: none

In Hand: Longbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 14 Trail Rations [/sblock]
[sblock="ooc"]Sorry tried for two days and couldn't get in.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 29, 2012)

As both of the creatures crawl up over the side of the boat, Parinon skewers one with an excellent shot, but it is still standing.  The creatures surround Anya, but clumsily leave themselves open for attack as they do so.

[sblock= ooc]Don't worry about not getting in.  The forum has been going up and down as they do their repairs.[/sblock][sblock= Combat]  @blackwlf  Umralar is still up.   @MalusNecessarius  Anya gets an AoO because both climbed over the edge next to her.

10/10 ~ AC 17 ~ Umralar ~ full round action available
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ Gets an Attack of Opportunity on either one

-16/?? ~ AC 13 ~ fishy 1 at N24 
??/?? ~ AC 13 ~ fishy 2 at N25

The rest of you have to wait until after the fishy ones go.
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya
22/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ action taken, shoots twice, 1 hits
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 2
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3
11/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon


??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ non-combatant - steering the ship
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ non-combatant - lookout
[/sblock][sblock= Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 29, 2012)

Anya sizes up the scaly creatures as they hauled themselves onto the deck, eyes narrowing on the one with an arrow sticking from it. "No stowaways." she growls, bringing the over-sized axe down on the wounded creature.



[sblock="Mini Stats"]Anya
AC: 15 (Touch: 12, Flat: 13)
HP: 15/15
Acrobatics: +5, Climb: +2, Perception: +5, Survival: +5, Swim +7
CMB: +4, CMD: 16, Fort: +5, Ref: +2, Will +2

Melee:     
   Greataxe:  Attack: +3 Damage: 1d12+7, Crit: 20/x3, S
      Dagger:     Attack: +3 Damage: 1d4+5, Crit: 19-20/x2, P/S
   Morningstar: Attack: +3 Damage: 1d8+7, Crit: 20/x2, P&B

Ranged:     
   Dagger:     Attack: +3 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, P/S, 10'
   Javelin: Attack: +3 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20x2, P
     30' normal, 50' w/Ammentum, 60' w/ thrower, 100' w/ both
     10 Wrapped and Carried, 30 Stowed

Combat Feats: Power Attack, Raging Vitality

Condition: none

In Hand: Greataxe

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 1 Trail Rations, 12 Wandermeal[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 29, 2012)

The wounded one drops... in two pieces.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 30, 2012)

Umralar hurries to reload his crossbow and take anther shot down on the boarders, well, boarder.  Again, this shot sails over the edge of the ship and deep into the sea.  Eventually, it is going to annoy a passing lobster as it sinks to the bottom of the sea.

Flustered by its companion being butchered while still standing, the lone fishy creature swings his trident around, but misses Anya wildly, sticking the point into the rail of the ship, instead of the huuuman.

Galandra takes aim at one, which fell, then the other creature.  Her arrow flies true and sticks into its shoulder.

Everyone but Galandra is up
[sblock= Combat]
Umralar hasn't logged in for 4 days.  His actions NPC'd to keep us moving.

.....Your Turn in any order.......
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya
22/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ action taken, shoots twice, 1 hits
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 2
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3
11/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~ Umralar 

.....Waiting..........
-32/?? ~ AC 13 ~ fishy 1 at M24 *DEAD*
-3/20? ~ AC 13 ~ fishy 2 at M26 trident strike failed

.....Not Fighting....
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ non-combatant - steering the ship
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ non-combatant - lookout
[/sblock][sblock= Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## MalusNecessarius (Nov 30, 2012)

Anya expresses her displeasure towards being jabbed at with the creature's pointy stick. At least that's what she seemed to be doing when she unleashed a primal scream, covering the creatures face in spittle before wrenching the axe free of the deck and swinging it into the creature's side.

[sBlock="Actions"]
Enter Rage
Power Attack remaining creature with Greataxe
[/sBlock]

[sblock="Mini Stats"]Anya
AC: 15 (13 R); T12 (10 R); F13 (11 R)
HP: 15/15 (18/18 R)
Acrobatics: +5, Climb: +2 (+4 R), Perception: +5, Survival: +5, Swim +7 (+9 R)
CMB: +4 (+6 R), CMD: 16 (18 R), Fort: +5 (+8 R), Ref: +2, Will +2 (+4 R)

Melee:     
   Greataxe:  +3; 1d12+7; 20/x3; S (+5;1d12+10 R)
      Dagger: +3; 1d4+5; 19-20/x2; P/S (+5;1d4+7 R)
   Morningstar: +3; 1d8+7; 20/x2; P&B (+5;1d8+10 R)

Ranged:     
   Dagger:     Attack: +3 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, P/S, 10' (1d4+5 R)
   Javelin: Attack: +3 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20x2, P (1d6+5 R)
     30' normal, 50' w/Ammentum, 60' w/ thrower, 100' w/ both
     10 Wrapped and Carried, 30 Stowed

Combat Feats: Power Attack, Raging Vitality

Condition: Raging

In Hand: Greataxe

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 1 Trail Rations, 12 Wandermeal[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 30, 2012)

Amien jogs over to the battle ground, pulling out his Glaive at the sounds of bloodshed. Observing the fish-like men being slain leaves him disappointed that the action is almost already finished. Stopping next to Ayna, if the fish man is still alive, he will swing the blade of his glaive vertically at it, "Welcome aboard!"

After swinging his weapon, he takes a moment to point out, "There's no way that this is all that it took to stop entire ships!"

[sblock=Combat Actions]Move action to move 30' to L25 drawing weapon during move, Standard attack using Reach weapon.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Winging it. I assume by "Everyone but Galandra is up" and ".....Your Turn in any order......." I can go ahead and describe the actions that I'll take, even if I still need to wait for my initiative.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 30, 2012)

Anya's strike is true and drops the second boarder in its tracks.  It is still breathing until Amien's glaive changes its status from creature to chum. 

"Ha ha ha." Captain Ironjaw laughs. "Dat old druid invested well.  Skum ain't so easy to skewer.  Maybe we will have to looks in to more axes for me boys."

The other sailors on board shrug their shoulders, and return back to watching the sea for more trouble.

[sblock= ooc]I am running this game with group initiative.  So, once we get past the surprise round with limited people acting, it should be any one of the group gets to go.  If we wait for strict initiative order, it can take hours to a day for each person to act.  This way, all the party gets to act within roughly a day.  For this fight it was: those who made perception got a surprise round action. (Umralar and Anya).  Then I rolled all the inits with dice.  The skum got 21, Parinon and Umralar beat that.  So, Parinon and Umralar went first.  The skum went next, then everybody, which really was "the rest" + "round two for Parinon and Umralar."  After that it alternates between Them and You.  That is, if the fight ever gets that far.   Nine out of ten LPF games run this way because it is quicker and doesn't leave people waiting for days to get their actions in.  So, in other words, Yes, it was time for Amien to act.

Bigger fights are ahead.  The fights where the sailors get involved will dilute the XP a bit because NPCs are counted in XP division, but allow for more grandiose battles.  Your team is also combat heavy, so I will be throwing tougher fights at you.  

XP: 2xCR2 = 1200 XP / 6 people (would have been 8 if the two sailors got past flat footed) = 200 XP each
Treasure: 2 tridents, 2 boarding hooks, more due later
I will be updating the first post in a bit.
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 30, 2012)

Amien, since he's right there, idly starts poking at one of the bodies with his boot to see what they have on them. He kicks one of the tridents to the side and declares immediately, "Junk. Sell that.. Or have a crewman use it, I don't care." He then rolls the body under his foot to examine its features, "A troll's mother would find this ugly."

He rests the Glaive over his shoulder, deciding to keep it drawn for the remainder of the night.


----------



## solitar (Dec 1, 2012)

Parinon walks over and yanks his arrow out of the one he skewered keeping his eyes peeled for any other slime balls that may slither over the edge of the boat.

"I agree, this is not what took out the other ships. Either it was a scouting attempt or there will be more. Keep your eyes peeled." replied Parinon to Amien in agreement.


----------



## Systole (Dec 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Group initiative and first-to-post makes PbP vastly easier and more fun.  It makes the difference between one combat round per day and one combat round per three or four days.  It does take a little getting used to, but it's way better, and if you don't understand it quite yet, trust in SK, and it will eventually become clear.

Also, if you want your actions to take place after someone else's you can usually specify that in your post, and I think SK is okay with that.  (It happens occasionally that you might have to post early in the round because of a vacation or something, but in-game, you don't want to charge the ogre until the cleric has cast Cure Light on you.)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] xD I'm used to post 5 rounds of actions at a time. If every body was online, we managed to finish the encounter on a single day as it usually a fight doesn't take more than 5 rounds. It does require a little more work from the DM to tweak actions accordingly when a foe was killed or when he deemed necessary for us to rethink our strategy if there was a game changer. Using the map like here would be more complicated.[/sblock]


----------



## blackwlf (Dec 1, 2012)

Umralar drops his crossbow back to his side and goes back to scanning the distance for more attackers. 

Hopefully, by the time more showed up, he would get used to the motion of the ship and be able to adjust his aim for it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 2, 2012)

The rest of the night is uneventful.  By the time dawn has broken, the ship has made its way around the mysterious island and back on its northerly path. 

In the morning, the captain and Anya are served venison steak and eggs.  The rest of you and the crew get your choice between slightly burnt waffles, rabbit stew or your own provisions.  Apparently, the cook has picked up a new waffle iron, but is still getting used to using it.  He couldn't afford the fancy, non-stick version. But, well, the food is edible.


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 7, 2012)

Even during the morning Amien keeps his Glaive at his side and drawn to easily pick up, because why stop now? He looks up at the cook that lists the limited items, and he is the first, and possibly only one to point over, "But wait, then where did the eggs come from? I can have some of those, right?" Receiving the reaction, he says, "I mean, they don't need to be _good_ eggs. I understand. Just drop one in the stew, it'll be fine!" Catching himself a second, he starts to clarify with his hand making a diving motion, "I mean the stuff inside," and then quickly starts awkwardly handling a sphere of air in his hands to further show what he means "not, you know, the _whole_ thing."

He is tempted to say that the Captain is clearly into younger women, which is odd considering the whole ban on wenches in effect, but isn't sure how that would reflect on him for thinking such a thing. He slowly and carefully leans towards whatever adjacent male is with him at the table, and decides that stating his mind is a terrible idea and totally doesn't whisper the lowest whisper he can, "_I think the Captain has a thing for younger women.. Younger than usual. But not too young._"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2012)

Galandra quickly gets her breakfasts. She wants to get back to the crow's nest as soon as possible to keep an eye on the horizon. 

Perception for Aimen's whisper 1d20+9=27 

"Is that so?" Galandra casually says from the other side of the table without looking up, eating burnt waffles.


[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (20 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 9, 2012)

Amien lifts his head from the fellow party member and acts as if he never intended to hide the words from her ears and responds rather dismissively, "Naah, just a baseless rumor I heard, pay it no mind." Of course he never actually heard that, but his poor observation could lead to such an outcome if he's not careful.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2012)

Det said:


> Amien lifts his head from the fellow party member and acts as if he never intended to hide the words from her ears and responds rather dismissively, "Naah, just a baseless rumor I heard, pay it no mind." Of course he never actually heard that, but his poor observation could lead to such an outcome if he's not careful.




Galandra chuckles a little but clears her throat and finishes her breakfast. She proceeds to go back to higher position. "Call me if anything comes up"


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 11, 2012)

Now that the ship has made its way around the spooky island, life on the ship seems rather dull.  Although the ship slows at dusk and dawn as the winds die down and shift, it keeps a steady pace as it heads up the coast.  The sailors have settled into their routine of shifts.  Working six hours, resting and eating for two, watching six, then sleeping eight.  This keeps one at the helm, one tending the sails, one in the crows nest and three below at all times.  

Before dusk falls on the second night, "We run dark tonight.  We's be out to sea far enough that da reefs below the waters are not de dangers. Ain't seen nor heard from Old Blackreef in years, an don't wanta.  But if the old druid tis losing his shipments, that mangy pirate may be back.  Iffin ya see a blood red flag with a black crescent, shoot first and often." 

[sblock=ooc]Time to get this game back on track.  The die roller is not working on the forum yet, but Invisible Castle has a free die roller that is persistent and designed to post links to its results.

Everyone please give me a watch/activity schedule.  Sleeping during the day is possible.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 11, 2012)

Amien gives a satisfied smile to the chuckle that the girl makes, and returns to stirring at the resulting eggless stew he has.

He is slow to finish the meal, enough that when briefed by the crewman on deck, he still has the bowl and spoon with him. He glances about, and shrugs, "I suppose I'll take first watch since I'm already here. I'll be sure to wake someone with sharper eyes for the night." He doesn't think of how that'll affect his well being or if anything will even happen on his watch, just a quick decision.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2012)

Galandra will sleep during the afternoon while the rest of the crew are watching. She also take first shift with Aimen at night. She's just human after all. Leave the pitch black of night for other more capable eyes. 

Galandra will keep her Composite Bow already in hand. 

Perception 1d20+7=18 (+2 if humans)

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (20 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Dec 14, 2012)

"I'll take a day shift or early evening if they are all taken." decides Parinon as he eats his breakfast. He finishes and takes his seat he has become accustomed to tucked in at the front of the boat. He checks the strings on his bow and cleans and checks the arrows he had fired the the night before. When he is done he takes a nap waiting to get awakened for his shift at watch.


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 15, 2012)

During his shift, Amien patrols around the edges of the ship deck and causally tosses the rest of the contents of his bowl out to sea and places the bowl on a crate, then pulls out his Glaive in readiness. He stops for a moment to glance over the edge but all he can see are slight glimmers and splashes along the hull.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I was trying to be patient and wait for the others [MENTION=6700403]MalusNecessarius[/MENTION], [MENTION=6701094]Psylence[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6699475]blackwlf[/MENTION] to checkin.  But, this needs to start rolling.[/sblock]

The second night passes without incident.  Captain Ironjaw seems quite adept at keeping the ship true to its course in the deep water by only using the stars as his guide. 

The third day is when the monotony of sea life seems to start creeping in.  The sea is blue.  The sky is blue.  The rabbit stew tastes funky.  Hour by hour rolls by with no change and nothing to attract your attention.  You try to keep your senses sharp through the boredom because there had to be a reason why you were hired for this job, well other than you are cheap labor and expendable.

As the third night sets in, "We be getting close to the river's mouth now.  Keep an eye out for the lighthouse.  Tis a yellow rotating light on dis one." Captain Ironjaw's instructions seem simple enough.  About 2am, the lighthouse is spotted and the captain turns the ship in towards shore.  It is about 4am now when...
[sblock=Dyre]You notice that the lighthouse beacon, it is unsteady.  All lighthouses you have seen in your travels have a magic light that sweeps cleanly across the water.  This one is not keeping a steady motion and the light's intensity seems to flicker a bit.
While staring intently at the light, you hear a subtle splash of oars entering the water off the starboard bow.  With the ship running dark, your human eyes cannot see the source of the noise.[/sblock]

Only Dyre gets an action this round.
[sblock=watch] The ship is running dark through the night.  4am.    There is enough starlight to move slow and see things within 10' for the humans. Only Umralar can see anything more than 10 ft.

Umralar is in the back crows nest. Umralar Perception (1d20+7=12)
Anya is on deck. Anya's Perception (1d20+5=19) Decent, but at the wrong end of the ship. 
Dyre is on deck. Dyre's perception (1d20+4=24)
Sailor 2 is in the forward crows nest. Sailor 2's perception (1d20+4=12)
Sailor 1 is on deck. Sailor 1's perception (1d20+4=14)
Captain Ironjaw is at the helm. Captain Ironjaw' perception (1d20+7=13)

Galandra is asleep below.
Amien is asleep below.
Parinon is resting below deck.[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 18, 2012)

Amien sleeps.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC: losing players]It looks like we have lost Psylence, blackwlf and MalusNecessarius.  The first two haven't signed in since the big hack, and MalusNecessarius is 6 days without activity as well.  Just my luck, they are the characters that were on watch and not below sleeping.  At this point, I will be writing around them and they will not be getting XP after their last forum connection date until they return.  They may, or may not, fall overboard by unfortunate accident by the end of the adventure. [/sblock]Dyre stomps his foot on the timbers of the deck and hollers, "There be something rowing this way!"  He reaches to light a torch, then remembers he doesn't have one. Luckily, the forward sailor lookout has a sunrod that he strikes up immediately.  At the edge of the light's radius a rowboat is coming visible.  Captain Ironjaw yanks on a rope near the helm and a series of bells jangle and clank below deck.
[sblock=environment]I haven't mapped below deck, so I will arbitrarily say it takes 20' of movement to get from your bunk spot to V15, which is the top of the stairs on on the main deck. The bells are loud enough to wake everyone without a perception roll.  [/sblock]
everyone is up...
[sblock=Combat]??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ lit a sunrod
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ rang the bell
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya 
22/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ was sleeping, currently below
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ talked, still has actions
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ in rear crows next
11/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ currently below
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~ was sleeping, currently below
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~ was sleeping
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 4 ~ currently below
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ was sleeping

??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ unknown attacking group
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 18, 2012)

Amien is thrust from what seemed like three days of slumber in a mere three hours at the harsh alarm of the bells ringing. He pushes himself up from the ground while grabbing his glaive, looks to make sure Galandra is also waking up, and climbs up the stairs to reach the deck.
[sblock=Turn Actions]Getting up as one move action + drawing glaive as part of move action, my speed is 30' so I'll make a 25' move to V16[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]I find it odd that they never came back because this site gives e-mails when a thread is updated.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 18, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I also pm'd all three of them a couple days ago.  I didn't get anything back.  LPF is used to beginning players finding the game to slow and disappearing.  Once they get to their second game, they reliability increases quite a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Dec 18, 2012)

Parinon was awake when the alarm was set off that there was something coming out of the dark. He lept up from where he was nodding and runs up stairs with all his armaments in hand, trying to wipe the sleep from his eyes.

[sblock=actions]Move to T-14(30' movement speed)[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]Parinon
AC: 20 (Touch: 14, Flat: 16)
HP: 11/11
Perception: +1, Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +4, CMD: 18, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +1 

Melee:     
   Longsword:  Attack: +4 Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 19-20/x2 
      Dagger:     Attack: +4 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range:10'
   Mace,light: Attack: +4 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 

Ranged:     
   Longbow: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 20/x3, Range     
                 Increment:100'Effects: None Arrows:Common(60)

Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot

Condition: none

In Hand: Longbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 14 Trail Rations          [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2012)

"I'm up, I'm up" she mumbles to Aimen, half-startled by the bells. "Damn, damn..." before she even knows what's happening she already has her falchion on her hand and moves as fast as she can to the deck. 

"What is it?" she asks the sailors trying to look ahead. 

[sblock=Actions] Quick draw + move to U16 [/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (20 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 20, 2012)

"That bell means boarders, or some other trouble!"

As the boarders row up to your ship, one takes a pot shot  at the sailor that just lit the sunrod, missing wildly.  A thunk is  heard as the rowboat bounces off the side of the ship.  This is quickly  followed by boarding axes sinking their way into the outer hull.  Dyre mixes his chemicals together in a flask.  With the second bump of the rowboat against the ship, he fumbles and drops the bomb he was creating over the side in an unceremonious splash.  Umralar takes aim with his crossbow, but when he fires, the string snaps.  Not able to see what is going on, Anya pulls and lights a sunrod of her own. The sailor in the forward crows next fires a crossbow and clips one of the half-orcs.

the players are up...
[sblock=Combat]
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ lit a sunrod
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ steering ship, non-combatant
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ lit a sunrod
22/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ fumbled a bomb
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ in rear crows next
11/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest,  crossbow shot (1d20+2=20) crossbow damage (1d8=3)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~ was sleeping, moved
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 4 ~ was below, moved
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ was sleeping, moved

??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ dwarf with crossbow, black robed figure
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ dwarf with battle axe and leather armor
-3/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 20, 2012)

"For me it means 'time to put in the work'." he calmly states, and carries his glaive to a spot where he can attack oncoming men as they climb aboard.

[sblock=Turn Actions]20' move to R15[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2012)

Galandra rushes to where the invaders are trying to get aboard and she will swing at their heads. "Wrong ship"

Falchion Attack 1d20+6=15 
Damage 2d4+4=9

[sblock]Move to Q15, attack with falchion. Do I have higher ground? [/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Dec 23, 2012)

Parinon rushes to the side of the boat and hastily fires a shot at the closest figure in the row boat before him. His shot goes astray in his haste unfortunately. 

[sblock=Actions]move action:move to T-16
standard action:Fire arrow at closest target (front of row boat on this side)Long bow +1att/dam for point blank shot (1d20+5+1=8,  1d8+1=9)
free action: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
Parinon
AC: 20 (Touch: 14, Flat: 16)
HP: 11/11
Perception: +1, Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +4, CMD: 18, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +1 

Melee:     
   Longsword:  Attack: +4 Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 19-20/x2 
      Dagger:     Attack: +4 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range:10'
   Mace,light: Attack: +4 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 

Ranged:     
   Longbow: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 20/x3, Range     
                 Increment:100'Effects: None Arrows:Common(60)

Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot

Condition: 

In Hand: Longbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 14 Trail Rations[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 23, 2012)

Galandra's strike manages to slash the arm of the nimble dwarf that was climbing up the side of the ship.  With the other sailors filling in a wall of bodies, the marauding half-orcs and dwarves think better of climbing through a wall of weapons.  They drop back down to their dingy and push off the side of the ship.  The other dwarf flings a hand axe (1d20+3=21) and clips Galandra in the shoulder (5). The two half-orcs grab the paddles and row a bit to provide separation between the boats.  The wounded dwarf starts reloading his crossbow. A pair of light ballista mounted in the front and rear of the dingy look menacing, but they haven't shifted around to man them, yet.

[sblock=combat]Yes, higher ground was the factor that allowed Galandra to hit.
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ lit a sunrod
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ steering ship, non-combatant
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ moved to other side of ship
17/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ fumbled a bomb
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ indecisive
11/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest,  crossbow shot (1d20+2=20) crossbow damage (1d8=3)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~ moved to P16, belay bin club
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 4 ~ moved to R16, belay pin club
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ moved to U16, draw and load hand crossbow

-9/?? ~ AC 16 ~ dwarf with crossbow, black robed figure, loading crossbow
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ dwarf with battle axe and leather armor, threw axe
-3/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor, rowing
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor, rowing
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 23, 2012)

When Amien notices the little paddle boat moving back out and into the light of the sunrods, he asks a little confused, "Are they cowarding already? That can't be right." Again, entire ships were brought down in his mind. Are people really just that weak?

He sets his glaive down and pulls out a bullet and drops it into the sling as he's pulling it up. He eases the sailor in front of him aside so that he can get a better shot from where he's standing. He aims for one of the rowers in the back, closest to him and gives the sling a few spins as if it were a mechanism in an addictive game of chance, before finally flinging the tiny ball out to sea towards his target.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Drop Glaive into personal space as free action, load sling with Bullet as Move Action, Draw Sling as part of Move Action.
Attack with Sling, target is the rower at T19 (I think?)
Attack Roll: 1d20+3=12
Damage Roll: 1d4+3=6[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2012)

"Oh no, you wont" Galandra drops her Falchion in her place and brings out her Composite Longbow. She lets fly two arrows to the dwarf that is loading his crossbow. 

Composite Long bow 1d20+4=6, 
Rapidshot 1d20+4=23

Damage 1d8+2=8

[sblock=Actions] Drop Falchion + Quick draw Composite Longbow + Rapid Shot Dwarf[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 17/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (18 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Dec 25, 2012)

Parinon already in position simply lets fly a pair of arrows this time aimed for the robed figure thinking he may be either a caster or possibly in charge since he was dressed different than the others.

"I'm shooting for the robed figure."  he called to his companions.

[sblock=Actions]Full round attack with long bow rapid shot, pointblank shot in effect.
Longbow rapid  shot/pointblank shot at robed figure. (1d20+5+1=17, 1d8+1=4, 1d20+5+1=11,  1d8+1=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]Parinon
AC: 20 (Touch: 14, Flat: 16)
HP: 11/11
Perception: +1, Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +4, CMD: 18, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +1 

Melee:     
   Longsword:  Attack: +4 Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 19-20/x2 
      Dagger:     Attack: +4 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range:10'
   Mace,light: Attack: +4 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 

Ranged:     
   Longbow: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 20/x3, Range     
                 Increment:100'Effects: None Arrows:Common(60)

Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot

Condition: 

In Hand: Longbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 14 Trail Rations[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 26, 2012)

Another shot comes raining down from the crow's nest, but the sailor's aim was a bit off as it thunks into the bottom of the dingy.  The sailors who picked up belay pins throw them at the retreating boarders.  One connects with the other dwarf who was maneuvering towards the ballista.  The first mate's hand crossbow twangs instead of plinking, with the bolt harmlessly splashing into the water.  

While the two half orcs row the dingy away from the ship, both dwarves return fire.  The first, aiming for the archer who twice hurt his brother, he swivels the ballista around, takes aim at Galandra, and fires.  With perfect aim, the heavy bolt hits her square in the chest, knocking her off her feet and back on the deck.  With Galandra down, the black robed figure returns fire at Parinon, striking his armor, but not piercing through with his crossbow bolt.

When he sees Galandra take the horrendous hit, Captain Ironjaw rushes forward.  "Anya, lass take the wheel!"  Anya moves and grabs the wheel, but knows not what to do, other than hold it so it does not spin.

Dyre is dumbfounded by the carnage that is going on around him.  He tries to help Galandra, but is unsuccessful.
[sblock=Combat]
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ lit a sunrod, searching the other side for any more row boats
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ steering ship, non-combatant, running fore deck
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ moved, holding the wheel
*-7*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ Unconscious and bleeding out
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ failed heal check
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ climbing down
11/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~  (your sling shot missed by 2)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest,crossbow shot (1d20+2=13)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~ thrown club (1d20+2-2=15) club damage (1d6+1=2)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 4 ~ thrown club (1d20+2-2=3)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ hand crossbow (1d20+4=6)

-21/?? ~ AC 16 ~ dwarf with crossbow, black robed figure, crossbow attack (1d20+5=19) crossbow damage (1d8=6)
-2/?? ~ AC 14 ~ dwarf with battle axe and leather armor, Light Ballista shot (1d20-1=19) Ballista crit confirmation (1d20-1=19) light ballista crit damage (6d8=24) 
-3/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor, rowing
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor, rowing
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 26, 2012)

_-Oh, Fu-!...-_ was the last thing Galandra managed to think when she saw the ballista get fired at her. The world suddenly was pulled from under her feet and she landed in blackness.


Constitution check for next round (don't know if I'll be on) 1d20+4=20

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: -7/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (20 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 26, 2012)

While loading a new bullet into the sling, fumbling with the object, his head jerks to blur and whiss that he felt to see what just happened. He stands now in a blanket of gray that had covered the desolate surrounding of buildings that chill, frosty morning, looking over the body of a kid, around his age somewhere in the teens laying on the floor, broken while his brother kneels over him, screaming aloud his begging and pleading for the body to hang in there. He doesn't know who this kid is, but seeing the full extent of the damage these battles his brothers fight beyond concepts only known to him like pride or valor changed him somehow.

He turns his eyes away from the scene and looks down from the wall he and his clan are standing on, looking to the distance where his enemies are disappearing in the fog and firing back from their wagon as they paddle it..  Paddling a.. wagon? That doesn't matter. They are to blame for what had just happened. He remembers what he was told: They are animals, they kill competition to control their habitat. This is a battle, and he's part of one. He can't back down now, he has to fight just like everyone else.

Amien sharpens his senses with determination to fire another sling shot at the one that had just shot the kid, hoping to take out the biggest threat.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Load Sling with bullet as Move Action, Controlled Rage (I choose +4 Dex) as Free Action, attack whichever Dwarf has the Ballista.
Attack Roll: 1d20+5=18
Damage Roll: 1d4+3=6[/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Dec 27, 2012)

Parinon also fires two shots at the ballista wielding dwarf hoping to avenge his fallen comrade. He lets fly his arrows in a calm silent manner as if he were at the target range instead of in the midst of a missile war. _Pull aim release, pull aim release.


_[sblock=actions]Full round attack fire long bow twice with rapid shot at ballista dwarf unless he is dropped prior. If he goes down shift fire to the robed figure once more.Two arrows from long bow (1d20+5=14, 1d8=5, 1d20+5=17, 1d8=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Parinon
AC: 20 (Touch: 14, Flat: 16)
HP: 11/11
Perception: +1, Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +4, CMD: 18, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +1 

Melee:     
   Longsword:  Attack: +4 Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 19-20/x2 
      Dagger:     Attack: +4 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range:10'
   Mace,light: Attack: +4 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 

Ranged:     
   Longbow: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 20/x3, Range     
                 Increment:100'Effects: None Arrows:Common(58)

Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot

Condition: 

In Hand: Longbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 14 Trail Rations         
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 27, 2012)

The sway of the ship is too much for the sailor in the crows nest to get a clean shot, as another bolt slices into the water short of the rowboat.  Captain IronJaw rushes forward, pulling a wand as he approaches.  The sailor standing to where Galandra was picks up her bow and an arrow.  Drawing, he tries, but the feel is uncomfortable and the shot sails wide.  The other sailor pulls another belay pin from the rail and throws.  This one only makes it halfway before plopping in the water.  Umralar is trying to climb down from his crows nest.  Not accustomed to the sway of the ship, he looses his footing and is dangling from a rope above the deck.  Dyre starts tearing his sleeve to make a bandage for the fallen lady.  The first mates hand crossbow is feeling more like a worthless toy in his hands than a weapon.  After he misses again, he ducks below the rail of the ship.

On the rowboat, both of the dwarves are quite bloody, but still standing.  The leader reloads his crossbow, takes aim and pierces Parinon's armor, sticking him in the belly.  The other dwarf is busy reloading the ballista for another shot.  Rowing out into the darkness appears to be the only thing on the half-orcs minds.

[sblock=Combat]
They are in dim light now.  20% miss chance.  (forgot before, but not rolling back your damage.)

??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ lit a sunrod, searching the other side for any more row boats, non-combatant
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ steering ship, non-combatant, running fore deck, double moved, pulled wand
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ moved, holding the wheel
*-7*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ Unconscious and Stable
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ making bandages
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ climbing down
.8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ (hit twice)
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~  (hit)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest, crossbow shot at ballista dwarf (1d20+2=8)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~using Galandra's longbow (1d20+2=7)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 4 ~another belay pin thrown (1d20+2-8=1)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ hand crossbow (1d20+4-2=6)

-21/?? ~ AC 16 ~ dwarf with crossbow, black robed figure, crossbow attack (1d20+5=21) crossbow damage on Parinon (1d8=3)
-16/?? ~ AC 14 ~ dwarf with battle axe and leather armor, reloading 
-3/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor, rowing
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor, rowing
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 27, 2012)

Amien reaches to his pouch for another bullet, but they are starting to disappear into the distance. He doesn't think he can reach that far with a shot, even if he moved to close the distance. He remains in the fantasy of the battle, watching the movements of the men with a cold glare to know when they will shoot at him.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Remaining enraged, Total Defense this round[/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Dec 27, 2012)

Parinon glances quickly at Dyre and sees that Galandra has been stabalized. He was probably going to simply waste two arrows but he was intent on ending atleast one of the brazen attackers. He lobs two arrows into the night at the shadow that remained outlining the rowboat and their assailants.

[sblock=actions]Full round action:Fire two arrows at the robed figure.Two arrows with  percent to miss  (1d20+5=17, 1d8=1, 1d100=39, 1d20+5=22, 1d8=5,  1d100=36)[/sblock]
[sblock=stats]Parinon
AC: 20 (Touch: 14, Flat: 16)
HP: 11/11
Perception: +1, Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +4, CMD: 18, Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +1 

Melee:     
   Longsword:  Attack: +4 Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 19-20/x2 
      Dagger:     Attack: +4 Damage: 1d4+3, Crit: 19-20/x2, Range:10'
   Mace,light: Attack: +4 Damage: 1d6+3, Crit: 20/x2 

Ranged:     
   Longbow: Attack: +5 Damage: 1d8+0, Crit: 20/x3, Range     
                 Increment:100'Effects: None Arrows:Common(56)

Combat Feats: Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot

Condition: 

In Hand: Longbow

Consumables: 1 Waterskin, 14 Trail Rations         [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 27, 2012)

Both arrows strike true. As the row boat is disappearing into the black of the night, you hear a large splash.  "They're past the lights captain!"  "Kill the lights!"  In a whisper, "need not be glowing like a target."  The forward sailor obeys immediately as this is a practiced custom.  Anya on the other hand grabs the sun rod, but doesn't know how to turn it out.  Finally, she pitches it overboard into the sea.

The captain kneels down and proceeds to apply several charges of healing to the wounded girl in an attempt to revive her.  He is surprised when it actually does bring her back to life.

Once it is all dark, after a slight pause, a heavy splash is heard to the stern.  Dwarven cursing is heard as you assume that splash was the next ballista shot.

[sblock=Combat] Combat over, you have pulled out of their sight range.

??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ wrapped sunrod in black cloth, searching the other side for any more row boats, non-combatant
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=2)
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ moved, holding the wheel
*6*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ Alive!
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ making bandages
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ climbing down
.8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest, 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 4 ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ 

*-1*/26 ~ AC 16 ~ dwarf with crossbow, black robed figure,* sinking* above 60%, into the water (1d100=98)
??-16/?? ~ AC 14 ~ dwarf with battle axe and leather armor, cranking the ballista's cocking wheel
-3/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor, rowing
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ half-orc with battle axe and leather armor, rowing
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 27, 2012)

Amien suddenly let out an audible gasps and catches himself on the railing. His strained face darts left and right. The night is pitched black with a never ending roar of the seas battered by the wind, with the pungent feeling of salt in the air.  He stuffs his sling back into his belt, and then drunkenly slips down to grab his glaive before it slides off the ship.

Taking a very tired breather for several moments while his fatigue wears off, he looks up to Parinon and the decoration made to his armor. He pulls himself up with a bit of a grunt and says to him, "I can pull that out for you."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2012)

Galandra gaspes in surprise as she suddenly brought back to consciousness. She pats her chest a little worried of her wound, but it seems she's waaaay better than she thought. "Thanks, Cap. *cough*, *cough* That was a close call"

"That's... the ballista" she sits straighter and ask her bow back. "They are still shooting" 

Out there in the dark, there's not much she can do to get them.


----------



## solitar (Dec 29, 2012)

Parinon goes over to check on his fallen comrade and is surprised to see her weak but awake already. 

"I dropped the one dwarf in the drink for you Galandra. Mayhaps seeing their partner take a permanent swim with the fishes will make them think twice about trying to take this ship again."  says Parinon to the small group that had formed at the fallen comrade.


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 29, 2012)

Amien walks on up to the other two, placing his hands on his hips, "I dunno.. If they're as stupid as I am, they'll come back for more. They probably hated the guy anyhow."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2012)

"Thank you, Parinonl" she gives him a pained smile. 

"Uhm, guys, I think they are still shooting at us..." she said with a stern look at the darkness in the sea. "I rather not stay here sitting ducks, we should move out and put some distance. I can attest that you don't want to be near to that ballista"

"There was a lighthouse nearby right? Could we use the light there to find them in the sea and blind them? It would be a much better defensive position. Captain, is that possible?"


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 30, 2012)

The ballista fire has stopped for the moment, but the splash of oars in the water are lost among the sounds of the waves, wind and sails.

"Aye lassie, there is the lighthouse.  But, dat ain't right...", Captain Ironjaw pauses.  "I was going to say something before the rowers started splashing.  Taint look right ta me either." interjects Dyre.  

"Cut the sail!  Drop da anchor!"  And with near panic, the sailors rush to stop the boat.  "Lassie, there be more fighting for ya this night.  Lighthouses use magic, not fires to light the night.  That light there not be a lighthouse.  And these waters be to shallow to move blindly.  We be pinned here til the dawn breaks."  As the ship drags the anchor and slows, the weight of the trap sinks in the captain and his crew.

[sblock=lighthouse]The light coming from what was thought to be the lighthouse flickers like a bonfire, and the sweep of the light across the night sea is jagged and erratic.  Nothing like the clockwork precision of magic you would assume would be available in a permanent lighthouse.[/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Dec 30, 2012)

"Son of a demon spawn, this is going to be a long night then. I suggest we all take up posts then, we can take turns resting tomorrow if we get through the night in one piece." suggests Parinon his eyes searching blindly about the dark night anxiously.


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 30, 2012)

"What kind of demon spawn are you thinking of, exactly?" he asks coyly while leaning his weapon over his shoulder. He shifts subjects with a look to Galandra with a calm smile, "The ballista shots were starting to miss, that's good enough for me to feel better. It gives me something to laugh at." After Parinon gives his plan to stay posted for the night and rest tomorrow, he then makes light sounds of hollow thuds by lightly tapping Parinon's well defended shoulder with a flicker of the back of his fingers, "Listen, I'm perfectly willing to stay up the night. Just hope my body agrees with me." He was never one to trust his body to do what he wants well when low on sleep, a common frustration he has no way of overcoming as a human being.


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 31, 2012)

With the ship anchored still in the darkness, the waves lapping against its hull, everyone is looking intently out into the darkness for which way the trouble will be coming from.  After about ten minutes, a signal horn toots twice, followed a minute later with a reply off in the distance.  Daybreak should be in about two hours, but it cannot seem to come quick enough.


----------



## solitar (Jan 1, 2013)

"Captain? Do those cannon's work? We might want to keep a couple people familiar in their use ready incase next time they approach with something larger," asks Parinon as his mind plays through all the possibilities of what could be lurking out in the darkness.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 1, 2013)

Amien decides to let the other watchers let him know when to take action and sits against a wall while waiting patiently. He asks one of the crewman if he can take a puff of the rolled tobacco he is smoking, does so to relax himself, then hands the tiny flame back to the sailor.
[sblock=ooc]I wasn't sure how to describe it so let's just say he's at S15 or one of the other blocks there.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 1, 2013)

"If yer got three gnome alchemists in yer pocket, they could probably make em work.  Otherwise, they are just a showy threat.  When you are in port, nobody knows if youse got the trained people fer the job."

[sblock=ooc]LPF doesn't have gunpowder, and the alchemical route is quite expensive.  I forgot to erase the cannons from the ship I used for the map. [/sblock]


----------



## solitar (Jan 2, 2013)

"Well I guess we'll just have to keep sticking em full of arrows then if they come back." answers Parinon hoping that nothing larger does come out of the blackness.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2013)

Galandra keeps to herself checking on her wounds and then prepares her composite longbow for more action. "We need to hold until dawn. I just hope they don't aim as good next time"


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 2, 2013)

Amien glances over from where he sits, saying with a slightly raised voice, "Let them aim well! We'll simply dodge better."


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 3, 2013)

As the unbearable waiting for dawn goes on, "Lassie, this wand does have a few charges left, but I am gonna be needing a few coin from ya that the druid promised ya before ya leave the ship." It seems the captain wants every available advantage for the fight that's coming.

Finlly, as the skies start to lighten and dawn prepares to break, the gentle breezes of the night subside and a still haze rolls in. "Keep a sharp eye out.  Even the weather wants to fight us today."  About the same time, several people spot a ship, off the starboard bow, coming out of the misty fog.  Only part of the ship is visible, but it looks to be about the same size as the one your on, and headed straight for you.

[sblock=Combat]  Before the ship is sighted, Galandra can heal up, if she promises to pay for the charges used on the wand.
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant
*6*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant
.8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 4 ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ 

??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Them
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 3, 2013)

Amien stands up and keeps his glaive out in anticipation of the upcoming battle. He isn't sure what to do right now while the ship is still in the distance.
[sblock=Turn Actions]Draw Glaive as move action.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2013)

[sblock] How much are the charges? She doesn't have a lot of coins on her if I remember correctly[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 5, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Wand charges for cure light wounds works out to 15 gp per charge.  By the time you reach the village where the druid pays you, you will have earned quite enough to pay for them. [/sblock]
The approaching ship is slow in its movement coming forward.  The flag its flying is one the captain feared.  While quite tattered and worn, it is a black crescent on a burgundy field.  The ship seems to be pulling a rolling fog bank with it, so much so that you cannot see more then just the bow, even as it draws closer.  In front of the ship, squawking and calling like a herald, a large toucan parrot circles and loops in the air.  It seems to be almost cackling in laughter at you. 

[sblock=Combat]??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant
*6*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant
.8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 4 ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ 

??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Them[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2013)

Galandra eyes the bird and accepts the offer of the wand. "As soon as we get to port I'll pay you. Thank you"



Cure light wound 2 charges (30gp) 1d8=7, 1d8=6


She readies her bow from cover with Masterwork arrows. "Shoot them as soon as they are on range"


Composite Long bow1d20+5=16
Rapid Shot 1d20+5=22

Damage
1d8+2=4, 1d8+2=10

[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 19/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (18 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 6, 2013)

Amien squints at the feathered jester dancing on the tip of the starboard. Grumbling a silent orcish curse, Amien childishly flips it the bird for the sake of irony. He takes a deep breath, and says, "Their first mistake.. I fight better pissed off."

During this time, he changes his mind and decides it'll be better to sling first, just to make the ranged assault better. He takes his time to switch to his sling and load a bullet into it.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 9, 2013)

Galandra's second shot wings the squawking bird.  It spirals in a somewhat controlled fall, retreating into the fog bank that seems to be coalescing around the approaching ship.  Due to the distance, a gravely voice can be heard faintly, "Ready the crossbows"  "Ready the grappling hooks!"  The boat continues its slow approach, dragging out the agony of waiting for battle while adrenalin boils in your blood.  Although you can see the bow of the ship, with its ominous flag flying, the fog has concealed most of the ship, including all the pirates. Magic must be at work here, giving them all the advantage of concealment as they approach.  [sblock=Combat]??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~  ??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~  15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant *22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~  ..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant 10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant .8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~  15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~  ??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest ??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~ ,9/9.. ~ AC 16 ~ Sailor 4 ~ aka Tirithon ??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~   ??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Them 		[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 10, 2013)

Amien makes sure to pick up his Glaive so that he can switch back to it quickly later if he needs to.  He watches from where he stands, unable to see any real target yet.


----------



## Axios (Jan 10, 2013)

Tirithon moves his cloak to make it easier to reach his many arrows. "This isn't good." He whispers to himself as he removes to arrows from his quiver.

[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +4,            Senses: Perception +10, Low-light Vision
Current Effects: None
Move: 30'

HP: 10/10
AC: 16 (Touch 16, Flat-Footed 14)
CMB: +2, CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +4, Will +8

Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Arrows: 40/40 (common), 20/20 (blunt), 20/20 (cold iron)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2013)

*"Guys, if they aboard try to flank them." *

Galandra looks at the other ship's size and their general direction. "Too late for ramming speed, Cap?" 




[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 19/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (18 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 11, 2013)

"Ram with what lassie, we be anchored!  The reefs  here would tear our hull out from under us if moved without landmarks.   With this still mist, they be rowing too slow to ram us."  Captain Ironjaw's frustration at being trapped like this is apparent.  
[sblock=Galandra]You hear a splash to the port side of the ship.  The captain's eyes glance that way for a second, and then back at the approaching ship.[/sblock] "Lobbing crossbow bolts already.  Lousy scallywags!" 

"Stroke!  Stroke!  Fire!  Stroke!"  The opposing captain's voice is getting louder as they slowly approach.
[sblock=Combat]??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant
*22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant
.8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~Amien ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ 

??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Them[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2013)

Galandra curses under her breath when she hears the noise on the port side. *"Guys" *She calls attention to the noise on the other side and moves there drawing her bow and looking over. _"Please be dolphins, please be dolphins..." _she mutters hoping for the best._


_Composite Longbow 1d20+4=20
Dmg 1d8+2=6


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 19/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (18 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 13, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Can I assume that Galandra pointed out what she sees as a valid target, or can only she attack whatever it is she's attack?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 13, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Galandra moved to O13 and then snapped a shot off at what she saw.  Given that you are reacting to her actions, I will give Amien, Tirithon and Parinon a move or standard action, but not both based upon her actions. (Ie. a surprise action this round.)  No one other than the sailor in the forward crow's nest and the one at the bow point has line of sight on what she is dealing with until they move.

Galandra acted.  Amien, Tirithon and Parinon still have to act this round.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Galandra]You didn't hit a dolphin.  Two guys rowing a rowboat, with a woman passenger.  You shot one of the guys in the back.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 13, 2013)

Amien gives a quick glance towards Galandra, and then moves over to the port side to try to get a better look at what she might be firing at and a better angle _to _sling a bullet at whatever it may be.

[sblock=Turn Action]Move to S-16 on the map.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2013)

"Cap, three people on a boat over here!" she warns the captain and her companions of the other threat. "I think Amien and I can handle these" 



[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 19/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (18 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Axios (Jan 14, 2013)

Tirithon reacting quickly moves to the port side of the ship, bow still drawn and at the ready. "No need for the two of you to carry the fight."

[sblock=Action]Move to R13[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +4,            Senses: Perception +10, Low-light Vision
Current Effects: None
Move: 30'

HP: 10/10
AC: 16 (Touch 16, Flat-Footed 14)
CMB: +2, CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +4, Will +8

Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Arrows: 40/40 (common), 20/20 (blunt), 20/20 (cold iron)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 15, 2013)

After the one of the rowing men takes an arrow in the back, you hear a female exclamation of "Oh Sh.t!" off the port bow. Amien and Tirithon arrive at the edge just in time to see an approaching rowboat with a woman waving her hands while two men row.  The rowboat disappears in a fast forming cloud of fog.  Just before it closes in, the twang of a crossbow from above is heard.  "Umph" comes from the within the fog.

Back where everyone else was paying attention, the approaching ship dissolves in to wisps, leaving only two parrots circling just behind where the ghost ship was.  Stroke! Stroke! ......  Fly!  The parrots desert their ruse and head away from you as quick as their little wings can.

"Back he..." comes from Anya before it is cut off by "REVENGE SHALL BE MINE!" from an enraged dwarf.  The marksman from the ballista seems to be a bit irate.  Pulling the battleaxe from his back, he searches for the faces in front of him for a particular one.  The other boarder, a massive half-orc, looks like he will sink his battle axe into anyone he can get to first.

[sblock=Combat]The party is up.  The new fog on the rowboat is obscuring enough to block targeting unless you are within 5'. Within 5' still has a 20% miss chance.

??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant
*22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant
.8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~Amien ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest crossbow shot (1d20+4=23) crossbow bolt damage (1d8=1)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ 

??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate Dwarf  orange (ballista marksman) double move to get aboard quietly
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc green failed climb check
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc blue double move to get aboard quietly
-7/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 1 yellow ~ rowing
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 2 pink ~ rowing
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human female caster magenta~ cast a spell
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 15, 2013)

Amien has only seen magic in social classes above his own. He's also seen houses burn down because of it. He moves a bit closer, patting the brave sailor beside him on the way, "I was certainly willing to try." and then spins his sling to put momentum in his little metal bullet, and then flings it towards the offending caster.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Move to Q13 (thank you for moving me to the other side of the ship, btw, I clearly wasn't paying attention), Attack with Sling Bullet: 1d20+3=14, 1d4+3=7[/sblock]
[sblock=Ammo]Three sling bullets used so far.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2013)

"It's a trap!"

"Hey, you, keep an eye on that fog!" she calls at the sailor behind her (L14/15) pointing at the disappearing rowboat in the fog.

Galandra side steps and lets two arrows fly to the immediate danger, the enraged dwarf, (or whoever she has a clear shot of).



> "Back he..." comes from Anya before it is cut off by "REVENGE SHALL BE MINE!" from an enraged dwarf.




*"NOT IF I HAVE IT FIRST!" *she shouts at the dwarf, not forgetting who almost killed her. 

[sblock=Combat]5ft step to O14, full attack on the dwarf (if possible)
Composite Longbow 1d20+4=14, Quick shot 1d20+4=18
Damage1 1d8+2=5, Damage2 1d8+2=7 [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 15, 2013)

Amien's stone sails through the air and mist, only to be heard splashing into the ocean in the distance.  Galandra's vengeance rings true as both arrows sink deep into the dwarf's chest.  While the dwarf is still standing, he is teetering.

[sblock=Combat]
Parinon and Tirithon still have actions available.  The new fog on the rowboat is obscuring enough to  block targeting unless you are within 5'. Within 5' still has a 20% miss  chance.

??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant
*22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ hit twice with arrows
..9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant
.8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ may be AWOL also??
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~Amien ~ missed with the sling
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest crossbow shot (1d20+4=23) crossbow bolt damage (1d8=1)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ 

-12+/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate Dwarf  orange (ballista marksman) double move to get aboard quietly
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc green failed climb check
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc blue double move to get aboard quietly
-7/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 1 yellow ~ rowing
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 2 pink ~ rowing
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human female caster magenta~ cast a spell
[/sblock]


----------



## Axios (Jan 15, 2013)

Tirithon notches the two arrows quickly and lets them fly as his attention is also drawn to the rear of the ship. "Sneaky bastards aren't they?" He replies to Amien.

[sblock=Actions]Attack Rower (Port Side of Row Boat)
Flurry of Blows 1d20+2=21, 1d20+2=22
Crit Confirm 1d20+2=8
Damage 1d8=1, 1d8=6[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 15, 2013)

One of Tirithon's shots into the obscuring mist gets a reaction as a man yelps in pain, but the other is heard splashing
 harmlessly.

A  thunk is heard as the forward rowboat bounces against the side of the  ship.  The cloud is moving along with the rowboat, now pouring over the  side of the ship and enveloping Galandra and the rescue boat.  The men  who were rowing try scrambling up the side of the ship, but with the  thickening fog, you cannot tell if they made it or not.    The dwarf  spots his quarry and moves forward, but stubby legs make the going  slow.  The first mate, not knowing the dwarf intends to bypass him,  draws his rapier and stabs.  Unpracticed in combat for a long time now,  the first mate misses the dwarf wildly.

At the rear of the ship,  the first orc moves forward, down the stairs and swings his mighty  battle axe at Amien who was  playing with his little sling.  Luckily,  Amien ducks under the swing instead of its wrath.  The other orc in the  back finally gets a grip and climbs aboard the ship, ready to fight,  even if a bit late.  For his effort, a crossbow bolt comes raining down  from above, sticking him in the shoulder.

[sblock=Galandra]The  original ship off the starboard was an illusion.  This fog is an  illusion too.  You made your will save.  The others have  not.[/sblock][sblock=Combat] Tirithon's shots Concealment first shot, >50% hits (1d100=61), Concealment 2nd shot, >50% hits (1d100=20) 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ throw belay pin (1d20+3=10) 
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ moves and draws rapier 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant *
22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ ..
9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant 
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant .
8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ may be AWOL also?? 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~Amien ~  
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest crossbow shot at green pirate (1d20+4=18) damage (1d8=8) 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~  searching mist on starboard side for more boats 
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ rapier thrust (1d20+4=8) at dwarf misses  

-12+/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate Dwarf  orange (ballista marksman) double move towards Parinon 
-8/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc green ~climb check (1d20+8=14) fails,  second climb check (1d20+8=20) succeeds 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc blue double moves to Tirithon to threaten the archer
-8/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 1 yellow ~ rowing ~ climb check (1d20+7=11) fails 
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 2 pink ~ rowing ~ climb (1d20+7=12) fails 
??/??  ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human female caster magenta~ silent, hidden action 

EDIT: Forgot to move Amien.  Fixed map and retcon'd actions of blue orc to go after next available. (Tirithon)
 [/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 16, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I did want to move to Q13 last turn so I could be far enough that the blue orc couldn't move next to me. Am I missing something as to why I wasn't able to do that?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 16, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I goofed and missed the Amien had moved. So,  I moved Amien to where you stated, which means  the blue pirate went after Tirithon.  Since that required a double move,  and down stairs to prevent a charge, he didn't get a swing in.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 16, 2013)

Amien looks back over Tirithon's shoulder and his eyes widen as he speaks to him. He responds dropping his sling, "Sneaky bastards is right, one's right behind you!" Amien steps around the sailor and, in one sweeping motion, pulls out his heavy flail with both hands and swings it towards the Orc's direction.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Drop Sling as Free Action
Move to R-14, Draw Heavy Flail as part of Move Action
Heavy Flail Attack: 1d20+4=14, 1d10+4=12[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 16, 2013)

The flail tears into the half-orc's leather armor and leaves quite a gaping wound.  Unfortunately, this is not enough to drop him, but does provide motivation for his riposte.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2013)

Galandra drops her bow to the side and brings out her masterwork falchion. *"You came to the wrong ship to board" *she swings with all her strength to the . 

[sblock=Combat] 5ft step to N13 + Power attack to the pirate at N12.

M. Falchion 1d20+5=23 (crit threat)
Damage 2d4+7=10
Crit confirm 1d20+5=24
crit dmg 2d4+7=10 [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 19/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (18 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 17, 2013)

Galandra's chop catches the climbing man in the jugular vein.  A spray of blood coats the side of the ship, then the man slips between the two boats and under the water.


----------



## Axios (Jan 17, 2013)

Tirithon's eyes widen as the half-orc closes quickly but finds his feet to move out of the way and fires an arrow.

"Can anyone summon a gust of wind to disperse the fog cloud?"

[sblock=Action]Move- Acrobatics check to move to R15- 1d20+6=21
Standard- Attack (Point Blank Shot)- 1d20+3=16, Damage- 1d8+1=5[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +4,            Senses: Perception +10, Low-light Vision
Current Effects: None
Move: 30'

HP: 10/10
AC: 16 (Touch 16, Flat-Footed 14)
CMB: +2, CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +4, Will +8

Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Arrows: 37/40 (common), 20/20 (blunt), 20/20 (cold iron)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2013)

*"The fog is not real! Just like the vanishing ship"* Galandra tells to Tritithon from afar. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 19/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (16 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 18, 2013)

With someone onboard shouting about how her spells are simple illusions, the wench in the rowboat switches tactics.  This fog as well fades into whisps, followed by a bright flash of many colors.  Both Galandra and the forward sailor who were looking over the side at her have their senses overloaded and collapse.  

Motivated by the flail wound across his chest, the half orc swings his mighty battle axe at Amien, but catches the rigging instead of the man.  Another half orc recklessly rushes past both of them on his way to go after the Captain himself.

With his path blocked, the dwarf strikes at the first mate, but his own wounds are sapping his strength.  Missing, he grows and curses in dwarven.

Neither of the occupants of the forward rowboat are able to get a good grip and climb the side of the ship.  So far, their "boarding" is not going as planned.

[sblock=Amien]You get an AoO on the green pirate if you want to take it.[/sblock][sblock=Galandra]Hit with color spray, you go unconscious.[/sblock][sblock=Combat]
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ Will vs. Color Spray (1d20+1=7) fail unconscious
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant *
22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ Will vs. Color Spray (1d20+2=10) fail unconscious, unconscious;stunned and blinded (2d4=6, 1d4=3)out of the fight
9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant 
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant .
8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ may be AWOL also?? 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~Amien ~  
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~  searching mist on starboard side for more boats 
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~


-12+/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate Dwarf  orange (ballista marksman) ~ battle axe swing (1d20+6=10) miss first mate
-8/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc green ~ double move to front towards captain, provokes AoO from Amien
-12/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc blue ~ battle axe swing (1d20+4=11) miss Amien
-28/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 1 yellow ~ dead and sinking
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 2 pink ~ climb check (1d20+7=14)fails,  2nd climb check (1d20+7=13) fails
??/??  ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human female caster magenta~ casts Color Spray, climb check (1d20+1=13) fails
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 18, 2013)

Amien ducks behind the rigging in reaction to the half-orc's grumble over his upset stomach. Hearing a loud _thud_, his curious eyes look up like a child to the large battle axe stuck just above his head, and then back to the orc struggling to relieve it. Amien silently decides to be helpful and swing his huge flail from over head in attempt to shatter the extended limbs grasping the axe.

Whether he misses or not, his short attention span catches another half-orc running by. Quickly, he shouts "Nope!" to the passerby, eager to swing his flail in the opposite direction he's going, to combine the force of his swing and the pirate running straight into it.

[sblock=Turn Actions]AoO Attack against Green: 1d20+4=15, 1d10+4=5 (would the pirate provoking count as adjacent for the purposes of gaining a +1 to the attack roll from Crowd Control?)
Attack on Blue: 1d20+4=20, 1d10+4=6[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 18, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]quick answers, out the door to work.  Green wounded, blue down, crowd control yes.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2013)

_*"Not aga-"


*_Yep, she's down.


----------



## Axios (Jan 21, 2013)

Tirithon watches the half-orcs axe get stuck in the rigging with a smirk that quickly fades as he watches Galandra succumb to the spell. "You can handle this?" Before the question leaves his lips he turns and makes his way to the bow of the ship.

[sblock=Action]Move: M16 (route that does not provoke an AoO)
Standard: Ready Bow Attack: Trigger Action- Spell caster boards the ship[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +4,            Senses: Perception +10, Low-light Vision
Current Effects: None
Move: 30'

HP: 10/10
AC: 16 (Touch 16, Flat-Footed 14)
CMB: +2, CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +4, Will +8

Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Arrows: 37/40 (common), 20/20 (blunt), 20/20 (cold iron)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 23, 2013)

The first mate slips his rapier's blade through the chinks in the dwarf's armor, burying the weapon deep before retracting.  The dwarf attempts to swing his axe, but with his life slipping away, he clumsily catches the blade on the ships rail instead of sinking it into the first mate.  Only half a dwarven curse escapes his lips before his face meet the deck boards in a thunk.

The captain stabs at the half-orc pirate that approached, but caught the rigging of the emergency boats instead of the ugly pirate.  A crossbow bolt comes directly down from above, piercing through the shoulder and neck of the pirate.  With a bellowing howl, the halfbreed attempts a final swing at the captain.  This dying swing has no finesse, and the half-orc and blade fall to the deck in a rather large thump.

Amien's opponent, who was only bent over, musters a final bellow and swing of his blade as well.  While this one is able to hit Amien's armor, it skids off and another pirate collapses to the deck, barely breathing.

With the bellowing of the orc brothers, the woman knows the surprise attack from the other end has failed.  Pushing off the side of the ship, "Row!  Get us out of here!"  
"But, we can't leave them behind!"
"They are already dead." 


[sblock=Combat]
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ color spray victim failed unconscious
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ rapier thrust (1d20+7=8)
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant *
22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~unconscious 5, stunned 3, blind 1 out of the fight
9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant 
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant .
8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ may be AWOL also?? 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~Amien ~  
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest ~ crossbow shot at green pirate (1d20+4=14) crossbow bolt damage (1d8=6)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~  searching mist on starboard side for more boats 
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ rapier thrust (1d20+4=24) confirm crit (1d20+4=10) rapier damage (1d6+1=4)


-21/21 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate Dwarf  orange (ballista marksman) battle axe swing (1d20+6=16) against first mate hits, battle axe slice damage (1d8+2=3) then falls unconscious bleeding
-19/16 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc green ~ orc ferocity, bellow, battle axe swing (1d20+4=6) misses, dying 
-18/16 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc blue ~ orc ferocity ~ battle axe swing at Amien (1d20+4=13) missed, dying
-28/14 ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 1 yellow ~ dead and sinking
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 2 pink ~ rowing
??/??  ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human female caster magenta~ readied action
[/sblock]Edit: Oops! wrong map.  Here is the updated one.[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 23, 2013)

Only needing to avoid the attack by stumbling backward slightly, the half-orc's large blade manages to cut an attractive trophy scar into his leather armor before his opponent collapses over his feet. He looks over to Tirithon and responds to his earlier question, "I just did." When he hears voices of retreat, he immediately switches over to his Glaive, "I don't want to let them escape this time!" He jogs over to the side of the ship, and attempts to take out the rower so he can't get their lifeboat away.

[sblock=Turn Actions]Drop Flail, Move to P13, Draw Glaive as part of move action.
Attack: 1d20+4=18, 1d10+4=8[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 23, 2013)

Amien switches weapons and tries to hook the fleeing pirates with his long glaive, but they are about five feet out of reach.  As Amien was the first to look over the rail, he is greeted with a arrow wizzing by his head and catching in the forward sail.  The caster, while human, seems to handle a bow like an elf.  That, or she is seems to have many professions with many tricks up her sleeves.

[sblock=Combat]
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ color spray victim failed unconscious
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~ rapier thrust (1d20+7=8)
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant *
22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~unconscious 5, stunned 3, blind 1 out of the fight
9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant 
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant .
8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ may be AWOL also?? 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~ glaive doesn't reach 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest ~ crossbow shot at green pirate (1d20+4=14) crossbow bolt damage (1d8=6)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~  searching mist on starboard side for more boats 
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~ rapier thrust (1d20+4=24) confirm crit (1d20+4=10) rapier damage (1d6+1=4)


-21/21 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate Dwarf  orange (ballista marksman) battle axe swing (1d20+6=16) against first mate hits, battle axe slice damage (1d8+2=3) then falls unconscious bleeding
-19/16 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc green ~ orc ferocity, bellow, battle axe swing (1d20+4=6) misses, dying 
-18/16 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc blue ~ orc ferocity ~ battle axe swing at Amien (1d20+4=13) missed, dying
-28/14 ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 1 yellow ~ dead and sinking
??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 2 pink ~ rowing
??/??  ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human female caster magenta~ readied action composite longbow shot (1d20+6=11) at Amien and misses[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2013)

Galandra is still out could in the boat.

[sblock] Just making you know I'm still following the battle[/sblock]


----------



## Axios (Jan 25, 2013)

Tirithon rushes to the edge of the ship as the one orders the rowers to retreat and fires an arrow at the female pirate.

[sblock=Action]Move- M13
Standard- Attack: 1d20+3=23, Crit Confirm: 1d20+3=19, Damae: 3d8+1=15[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +4,            Senses: Perception +10, Low-light Vision
Current Effects: None
Move: 30'

HP: 10/10
AC: 16 (Touch 16, Flat-Footed 14)
CMB: +2, CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +4, Will +8

Weapon in Hand: Longbow
Arrows: 37/40 (common), 20/20 (blunt), 20/20 (cold iron)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 25, 2013)

The woman takes a heavy hit from Tirithon's arrow but is still upright.  The booty lost, she tries to save herself.  With a wave of her hand, she casts another spell and disappears, leaving the one man rowing away in the boat.  Another crossbow bolt comes raining down from the crows nest.  It looks like his aim was true, but the rower did not squeal in pain like last time.

[sblock=Combat]
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 1 ~ color spray victim failed unconscious
??/?? ~ AC 19 ~ Captain IronJaw ~
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Anya ~ standing the wheel, non-combatant *
22*/22 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ unconscious 4, stunned 3, blind 1 out of the fight
9/9..~ AC 15 ~ Dyre ~ non-combatant 
10/10 ~ AC 17 ~Umralar ~ non-combatant .
8/11 ~ AC 20 ~ Parinon ~ may be AWOL also?? 
15/15 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~  
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 2 ~ in crows nest ~ crossbow shot (1d20+4=19) high hits (1d100=50)
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Sailor 3 ~  searching mist on starboard side for more boats 
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 
??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ First Mate ~


-22/21 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate Dwarf  orange (ballista marksman) unconscious, bleeding out
-20/16 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc green ~ unconscious, bleeding out 
-19/16 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate half-orc blue ~ unconscious, bleeding out
-28/14 ~ AC ?? ~ Pirate human male rower 1 yellow ~ dead and sinking
-??/14 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human male rower 2 pink ~ rowing
-18/??  ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human female caster magenta~ casts and disappears
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2013)

Galandra grunts in her sleep unware of the world around her.


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Can I drag Galandra to safety? The closest thing I see as an action is an APG combat maneuver meant to be used on foes.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Well, the only two pirates that are not unconscious and bleeding out are off in the rowboat, so she is in relative safety.  She is lying down on the deck, so the ship's rail is protecting her from arrow shots if the casting wench decides to break invisibility and shoot again.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 26, 2013)

Amien takes a breath and just stands the butt end of his weapon on the ground, watching the boat row off, just letting the crewmen shoot at it, not feeling the need to waste his bullets.


----------



## Axios (Jan 28, 2013)

Tirithon watches as his arrow hits the female spellcaster with a smirk that quickly disappears as he realizes it doesn't kill her. He places his bow around him and slowly turns to face Galandra. "Not today." He removes a potion from his pouch and holds the young woman's head upright. "Drink." He whispers as he pours the cure potion into her mouth.

[sblock=Action]Potion of Cure Light Wounds on Galandra: 1d8+1=7[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +4,            Senses: Perception +10, Low-light Vision
Current Effects: None
Move: 30'

HP: 10/10
AC: 16 (Touch 16, Flat-Footed 14)
CMB: +2, CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +4, Will +8

Weapon in Hand: Empty
Arrows: 36/40 (common), 20/20 (blunt), 20/20 (cold iron)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 28, 2013)

Tirithon tends to Galandra, but she still does not wake.  Her breathing is strong and steady, but her eyes have not opened yet.  Amien looks out across the water to see the rowboat pulling away.  The morning mist folds in around the rowboat as it disappears from view.  

A fit of rage overtakes the captain. "Blimey!" Staring at Dyre, Parinon and one of his own sailors, "Ya yellow bastards froze!  No good worthless freeloaders.  If I were paying your ways I have you thrown in the stocks for breach of contract!"

"What do we do with these three?" the sailor mid-ship asks pointing to the dwarf and two half-orcs, their seeping blood slowly staining the deck.

[sblock=ooc]You survived!  I will be computing XP and updating the first post later tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Jan 29, 2013)

Amien looks over his back shoulder for a brief moment at the scolding of the party members that didn't do much, and mutters, "All in a day's work for me." in a very neutral tone. He never counted on being one of the few dependable men out of the what seemed like a sturdy lineup.

He then turns around at the query, instantly having lost interest in watching the leaving boat. and raises his voice to give his answer, "Uh.. Find out if they're dead, and let me see if I want to borrow their belongings. Then..." he shrugs, not really having a true answer for what to do with the bodies,"Whatever method of disposing of bodies doesn't get you speaking to a constabulary." Yep, his first concern.

He turns towards Galandra now and speaks over to the sailor beside him in a very optimistic tone, "She's alive...  That's a start!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2013)

Galandra eventually opens her eyes. She frowns as she rubs her eyes "Did we... did we killed them?" 

"This wasn't my day" she sighs picking up her weapons. "Thanks" she tells Amien and Tirithon.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2013)

[sblock]alright, I updated my Character sheet. Hope everything is in order.  [/sblock]

Galandra will check what is salvageable from the pirates and let the Captain decide what to do with them.


----------



## Satin Knights (Jan 31, 2013)

"Hang the soon to be corpses over the side by their feet as a warning to the rest!"

"Ah, hell, best get some information out of one of them first.  Tie up the dwarf."  

The crew follows his orders, finishing off the two half-orcs and binding the dwarf's hands and feet after stripping him to his beard and loin cloth.  Just when he is about to take is last breath, the captain uses the wand on him, and then a second time to bring the dwarf to consciousness. "What ship do ya sail?  Where does she berth? Who's your captain? Answer or you'll be chum for the sharks and gators!" 

"We be sailing dis ship come sunset!  Siren be crafty.  Smarter than her father she is.  She shall avenge us and use your entrails as rigging!  No ship escapes once a Blackreef starts hunting it!"

[sblock=Treasure].....5 gp ~ spring loaded wrist sheath
...50 gp ~ potion of cure light wounds
....5 gp ~ spring loaded wrist sheath
..20 gp ~ Alchemist's Fire flask
720 gp ~ Campfire Bead
..25 gp ~ Water purification sponge 
..10 gp ~ Compass
...4 gp ~ 2 sunrods 
930 gp ~ 3 masterwork battleaxes
[/sblock][sblock=ooc]Dyre has never revealed his last name.  He was supposed to have a pivotal role here.  But, he disappeared. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2013)

Not wanting to keep the pirates alive by their feet, Galandra will finish them and hang them as the Captain ordered. To extend the suffering of a dying creature is not the way she was taught, prey or not. 

"Siren... that'd be the mage's name? Blackreef her father? My falchion and I might need to share some words with her then"


----------



## Axios (Feb 1, 2013)

Tirithon pulls his hood back in place as the dwarf begins to talk. "So the Blackreef's are behind this. Let's just hope hes not a coward and shows himself next time."

As Tirithon is going through the equipment he finds a Potion of Cure Light Wounds. "If no one objects I'll take this to replace the potion I used on Galandra."

[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +4,            Senses: Perception +10, Low-light Vision
Current Effects: None
Move: 30'

HP: 10/10
AC: 16 (Touch 16, Flat-Footed 14)
CMB: +2, CMD: 18
Fort: +3, Ref: +4, Will +8

Weapon in Hand: Empty
Arrows: 36/40 (common), 20/20 (blunt), 20/20 (cold iron)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2013)

"Go ahead. No problem" she nods at Tirithon for the potion. 

"Maybe the lighthouse is their base of operations. Attracting stray ships with its irregular light and then strike them blind with magic and board them. I say we should attack Miss Blackreef and her friends now while they are still tending their wounds. Cap, is anyone else in that lighthouse? Could they have made a deal with these pirates??"


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 2, 2013)

"Siren be feedin ya to the fishes long before her father sets eyes on you."

"There's just the old man and his wife in the lighthouse.  They'd be no match for a single pirate, much less a bunch.  The druid hired you to deal with the problems you find.  Well, seems ya found one.  We'll put ya ashore as soon as it clears."

Looking out towards shore, the mist of morning is starting to burn off, but it is still to hazy to see the shoreline.  On wobbly light circles, lighting the mist as it sweeps across the sea.


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 2, 2013)

Amien looks at the battle axes while slipping a Sunrod into his belt, then looks to Tirithon, "Well, if you're taking things, I suppose that's an orc's axe for the each of us? I don't care for the weapon myself but I'm sure the workman's build will sell fine."

Listening to the escalating story of what their job has become, Amien rubs his forehead stressfully, "Man.. I wasn't paid to try and find glory or revenge. Then again I'm still a tad not at ease at the magician lady that disappeared on me. I've gotta stop falling for the ones that play hard to get."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2013)

"I don't need an axe but I can carry it for a while. The money from some of this stuff would be good though, but right now I think we should focus on checking if the lighthouse has any problems... which I believe they do" she frowns looking at the wobbly light passing over the morning mist. 

She will also grab the remaining sunrod, the alchemist fire and the compass. She can carry the rest if needed, but would prefer that each one bring their own axe.

[sblock] Hey SK, we haven't had our characters approval for leveling up yet, is that alright? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 3, 2013)

Getting tired of the mumblings of the dwarf on how great his mistress is, the captain has the dwarf gagged and tied securely to the mast of the ship.  

As the sun rises, it burns away the morning mist.  You are about a thousand feet out from the reef that guards the mouth of the river.  Upon the reaf, you see the original lighthouse.  The light from it has been smothered and the white walls have be sullied with mud, tar and palm leaves in an attempt to hide it.  A second tower, a thousand feet from the first, looks to be hastily constructed.  This is the source of the false light.

"Thare be your target lassie.  What ever plans they have, that looks to be their trump card.  Take that out and kill the rest of the pirates, and this shipping route would be safe again.  Don't look like much is there.  Leave behind a few to guard the ship while rest of you lot take out the last of them."

"We have to navigate the channels and circle the reef.  Tricky it is, but with daylight we can do it.  We can let you out here and pick you up at the far side by nightfall.  These saps were kind enough to give us a row boat.  That saves us lowering down our own." 

[sblock=ooc]Leveling: I have been a bit slow this week on the other judge stuff of leveling characters.  Lost power for a day and such.  We can continue on fine at the new levels and I will get to them some time this week to verify them.

Going to split the party.  The AWOL players just happen to be staying behind to protect the ship.  [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 4, 2013)

Amien adjusts his belt while making paces through the deck to close the distance to the Captain, and tells him intently, "Let me go out there as well. If you're going to make us do more than simply protect the ship, then I don't want to do it by standing around all night. I have to ask a bit more freedom if the job description begins to grow fuzzy."


----------



## Axios (Feb 4, 2013)

Tirithon picks up one of the axes left behind by the dead pirates. "I'll take that I suppose." 

He then looks at the captain. "I'll be going ashore as well."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2013)

"I'll go to the shore too. If that's all of us, then we should get moving as soon as possible. We will meet you on the other side at night." she says with a certain sting in her voice.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 5, 2013)

The little dingy of a boat is a rare gift from the gods, for it may turn the tide of the battle.  For this is the same dingy that had fired the ballista that took Galandra off her feet.  In the bottom of the boat are another eight ballista bolts, four for each weapon that are mounted upon swiveling pedestals.   On shore, you see the fake tower with people moving around it.  Bows and crossbows await your approach.  They have the advantage of cover for you have no where to hide in a small dingy, but you have the advantage of power if you can get these contraptions to work.

The light of the tower has stopped turning, pointing out and focusing straight upon you. 

[sblock=ooc]Light Ballista, 2 rounds to load, 3d8 damage, 19-20/x2 crit, range increment 120'.  You have one at the front and one at the rear of the boat.  Highly suggested to have fully loaded and ready before leaving the ship.

Inside (actually on top of) the tower, they have partial cover.  Once you get close, you see that it is simply white sails that make the walls of the tower, but that still provides the concealment necessary.  

To hit the pirates up on the tower, you are shooting into a bright light, for an additional -2 penalty to hit.

Rowing: 1 rower, 20' as a double move.  2 rowers, 30' as a double move. 

Number of pirates on shore, at least three, probably more as they are shifting around and making preparations.

No surprise here as you charge the beachhead.  You get to pick the distance you want to fire your first shots from and whether it will be ballista or your own bows.

So, how do you want to approach?  It is a 1,000 ft from ship to shore.  The sandbar is 1,200 ft long.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*32*/32 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
28/28 ~ AC 15 ~ Amien ~  
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 


-??/14 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human male green ~ was rower
-??/??  ~ AC 17 ~ Siren Blackreef caster red~ 
-??/?? ~ AC 1? ~ Pirate human light turner
-??/?? ~ AC 1? ~ Pirate human light turner

?? is there more??
[/sblock]


----------



## Axios (Feb 6, 2013)

Tirithon looks to both Amien and Galandra. "So I guess it's just the three of use against all of them." He throws his thumb in the direction of the lighthouse. "Let's see what they have for us." Tirithon moves to load the Light Ballista at the front of the small boat.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2013)

Axios said:


> Tirithon looks to both Amien and Galandra. "So I guess it's just the three of use against all of them." He throws his thumb in the direction of the lighthouse. "Let's see what they have for us." Tirithon moves to load the Light Ballista at the front of the small boat.




"It's time for payback" she smiles and gets to the other ballista to load it. "One of us will have to row. How good is your aim? in any case we should try to just get on range and let it rain on them, do as much damage as we can before going for them on foot. Hopefully we won't need to do that!"


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 6, 2013)

Amien sets down his extra sack and the selling axe that's weighing him down, and sits down at the row and rubs his hands together in preparation before grabbing the rods and pulling on them to create a drifting movement of the boat they're in.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2013)

[sblock=Boat] Ok, so Tirithon and Galandra will be at the ballistas with Amien rowing. I suggest getting to 115ft from the tower and shoot both of the ballistas from there. Let's try to get Miss Blackreef first,  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 7, 2013)

With Amien rowing in a straight on charge towards shore, the pirates are far more impatient, or maybe better stocked, because they start firing at you far sooner than you planned to shoot them. Two arrows skip off of Tirithon's armor instead of piercing through.  The third arrow coming in never made it off of the beach.  But the fourth shot, this one fired by Siren her self, sinks deep into Tirithon's chest.  The fifth person visible on shore has a battle axe in hand.  Apparently they were not as well stocked on bows as they might be on arrows.

[sblock=Combat]Distance 210', Longbows at -4, comp longbows at -2, crossbows at -4, ballista at -2
Tower cover penalties figured into ACs below.
Amien can attempt a DC 15 STR check each round to increase the boat speed from 20' to 25' per round.

*32*/32 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
28/28 ~ AC 17 ~ Amien ~  Seated +2 AC cover 
*3*/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 

-??/14 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human male green ~ was rower ~ waving battle axe
-??/??  ~ AC 17 ~ Siren Blackreef caster red ~ comp longbow shot at Tirithon (1d20+6-2=21) arrow damage (1d8+1=7)
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner yellow ~ crossbow shot (1d20+1-4=15) vs Tirithon miss
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner cyan ~ crossbow shot at Tirithon (1d20+1-4=14)
-??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human guard orange ~  longbow shot at Tirithon (1d20+2-2=1)
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 7, 2013)

Amien twitches his body as missed arrows bounce and twattle about the wooden surface, looking behind him when he can tell one of the arrows hits and yells, "Get behind me!" and begins to put more effort into working the pulleys.

[sblock=Turn Action]Strength Check: 1d20+3=4[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2013)

_*"EAT BOLTS YOU B¡TCH!!" *_Galandra shouts and fires at Siren. 

Ballista 1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17) ( -2 penalty already applied to roll)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3910901/

DMG 3d8 → [5,3,8] = (16)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3910902/



[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (18 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 7, 2013)

Amien rows with the distractions going on around him, worried that Tirithon's wounds will be grave.  Galandra's aim is as true as her fury.  This time it is Siren who takes a ballista bolt to the chest, knocking her off her feet and into the sand.

Tirithon is still up...
[sblock=Combat]
Distance 190', Longbows at -2, comp longbows at -2, crossbows at -4, ballista at -2
Tower cover penalties figured into ACs below.
Amien can attempt a DC 15 STR check each round to increase the boat speed from 20' to 25' per round.
Galandra: Don't be forgetting your favored enemy bonus and special arrows. 


*32*/32 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ shot Siren, hitting squarely
28/28 ~ AC 17 ~ Amien ~  Seated +2 AC cover , rowing moved boat 20'
*3*/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 

-??/14 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human male green ~ was rower ~ waving battle axe
*-18*/??  ~ AC 17 ~ Siren Blackreef caster red ~ prone puts AC at 21, comp longbow (human too!)
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner yellow ~ crossbow
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner cyan ~ crossbow
-??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human guard orange ~ comp longbow
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2013)

[sblock] AAH!! THE BONUS!! *facepalm* I keep thinking its against goblins. Sorry! [/sblock]

Galandra will then move to the front ballista (still loaded) and let Tirithon seat at the back for cover.


----------



## Axios (Feb 7, 2013)

Tirithon holds the arrow as he moves to the rear of the small craft. "Gla..." he trails off for a second "glad I took this." He removes the arrow from his chest slowly before drinking the potion.

[sblock=Action]Cure Light Wound Potion: 1d8+1=8[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 7, 2013)

Another volley of projectiles comes, but Galandra is able to duck in time to be missed by both that make it off shore.  Siren stands and retreats behind the tower, out of sight.  She is limping, but able to move under her own power. You hear her call out something, then the brutish man with the axe retreats behind the tower as well.  Two parrots take flight, coming towards you.  While one is tiny, the other is quite large for a bird.

The party is up...
[sblock=Combat]Distance 190', Longbows at -2, comp longbows at -2, crossbows at -4, ballista at -2
Tower cover penalties figured into ACs below.
Amien can attempt a DC 15 STR check each round to increase the boat speed from 20' to 25' per round.
Tirithon: 5' back, free drop for cover, move draw potion, std drink takes up all your actions. So you are in the middle of the boat, prone/seated, but back at full hp.  The arrow is out, since I don't have a mechanic to deal with that normally.  wavy hands, wavy hands....

*32*/32 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ at front ballista now
28/28 ~ AC 17 ~ Amien ~  Seated +2 AC cover 
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ Seated +2 AC cover

-??/14 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human male green ~ was rower ~ waving battle axe ~ retreats behind tower
*-18*/??  ~ AC 17 ~ Siren Blackreef caster red ~ stands and moves behind tower
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner yellow ~ crossbow ~ crossbow bolt at Galandra (1d20+1-4=1)
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner cyan ~ crossbow ~ crossbow bolt at Galandra (1d20+1-4=16)
-??/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human guard orange ~ comp longbow ~ comp longbow shot at Galandra (1d20+2-2=13)
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2013)

Galandra shoots at the Pirate human (*orange*) holding the composite longbow. "I need someone to start reloading the other ballista while I keep them busy" she takes out her own composite longbow. "We cannot stop attacking now" she says ducking the bolts and arrows around her.


[sblock=Combat] Shoots ballista, quickdraw Composite longbow[/sblock]


Ballista 1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3911719/


Damage Ballista
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3911723/
3d8 → [6,6,2] = (14)


[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 22/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (18 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 7, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Orange drops and doesn't look like he is going to get back up.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 8, 2013)

Amien keeps rowing the boat and asks Tirithon to reload for him since he's busy. He grunts as he forces the paddles through the thick ocean as quickly as he can.

[sblock=Turn Action]DC 15 Strength Check: 1d20+3=16[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 12, 2013)

Instead of loading the slow weapon, Tirithon stands, draws his bow and fires.  The light of the makeshift lighthouse is too bright and fouls his aim, causing the arrow to stray. 

 The larger parrot makes it out to the boat and dive bombs Galandra.  It manages to nip her as it passes.  Another crossbow bolt comes flying in at her, but Galandra is able to duck it.  The pirate that was waving an axe menacingly earlier comes back from behind the tower with a bow this time.  He tries to shoot it, but seems to never have got training on how to do that in pirate school, for the arrow doesn't make it to the water.

the whole party is up...
[sblock=Combat]
Distance 165', Longbows at -2, comp longbows at -2, crossbows at -4, ballista at -2
Tower cover penalties figured into ACs below.
Amien can attempt a DC 15 STR check each round to increase the boat speed from 20' to 25' per round.

GM moved Tirithon: stand while drawing bow, fire longbow shot (1d20+2=14) at cyan light turner misses

*30*/32 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
28/28 ~ AC 17 ~ Amien ~  Seated +2 AC cover 
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 

-??/14 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human male green ~ was rower ~ moves, shoots comp longbow at Galandra (1d20+2-2=2) misses
*-18*/??  ~ AC 17 ~ Siren Blackreef caster red ~ mystery action (1d8+1=9)
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner yellow ~ crossbow ~ crossbow at Galandra (1d20+1-4=1) miss
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner cyan ~ crossbow ~crossbow at Galandra (1d20+1-4=14) miss
*-15*/?? ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human guard orange ~ comp longbow ~ down and bleeding out
-??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ small parrot ~ double move
-??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ large parrot ~ flyby bite attack on Galandra (1d20+8=22) bite damage (1d4=2)
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2013)

*"Aimen, the ballista. We are close enough" *she says glaring at the parrots but focuses on the pirates. The pirate human male (green) will have a bad day today. 


[sblock=Combat] Rapid Shot Pirate Green. If he falls with the first arrow, she will shoot the Cyan pirate with the crossbow.[/sblock]

Composite Longbow Attack (rapid shot)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3921745/
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)

Damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3921746/
1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)



[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 20/22

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +7/+9 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +2

Masterwork Falchion +6 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +5 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +4 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (16 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 12, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]It takes both arrows, but the green pirate falls.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 13, 2013)

Amien stops his arm movements and darts a glare before quickly moving to begin reloading the ballista busily.

[sblock=Turn Actions]I'm guessing I need two Move Actions? One to move to the Ballista and the other to load it?[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2013)

[sblock] I think we lost Tirithon too...  Is it possible for us to still finish this adventure SK? Wouldn't we be overwhelmed by numbers? [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 14, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Since Tirithon was in at the beginning of the fight, he gets credit for it, so I will be running his actions.
It takes two full rounds to load the ballista, so Amien will have a standard action left next round.  (used a move to get to it, so move used on ending round)[/sblock]
With Amien no longer rowing, the boat slows to a drift.  Tirithon shoots a couple arrows, but the blinding light of the tower still gives him trouble.  

A couple more crossbow bolts come flying from the tower, but neither is on point, so Galandra is able to avoid them both.  The large parrot swoops and returns, but this time, his aim is not a precise and misses Galandra as well.  The tiny parrot, who has been chugging his wings just to get out here, has finally made it out.  He nips Amien's ear, causing it to bleed a little. 

The party is up...
[sblock=Combat]Distance 160', Longbows at -2, comp longbows at -2, crossbows at -2, ballista at -2
Tower cover penalties figured into ACs below.
Amien can attempt a DC 15 STR check each round to increase the boat speed from 20' to 25' per round.

GM moved Tirithon: Flurry of arrows at yellow (1d20+2-2=8,  1d20+2-2=7) light turner misses

*30*/32 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
28/28 1 NL ~ AC 17 ~ Amien ~  
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 

*-6*/14 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human male green ~ was rower ~ down and bleeding out
*-18*/??  ~ AC 17 ~ Siren Blackreef caster red ~ mystery action (1d8+1=4)
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner yellow ~ crossbow ~ crossbow shot at Galandra (1d20+1-4=16) miss
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner cyan ~ crossbow ~ crossbow shot at Galandra (1d20+1-2=8) miss
*-3*/13 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human guard orange ~ comp longbow ~ down and bleeding out
-??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ small parrot ~ move, bite Amien (1d20+6=25) bite damage (1d3-4=-2) for 1 non-lethal
-??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ large parrot ~flyby bite attack on Galandra (1d20+8=9) misses
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Axios (Feb 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]My apologies for the short disappearance. Work and home overwhelmed me for a moment. I'll be around to finish out the game.[/sblock]

Tirithon continues to take aim at the light turner hoping to take the bright light off the tiny row boat.

[sblock=Action] Flurry of Arrows 1d20+2=17, 1d20+2=16
I'm pretty sure that missed but here is the damage...Damage 1d8=7, 1d8=3[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 15, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Welcome back!  The first arrow hit, but the second didn't.  He is still standing, but definitely wounded.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 15, 2013)

Amien swipes his hand at his ear, the same exact instinctive reaction one would have to a bothersome itch made by a mosquito. He begins to warn the parrot in a low begrunging murmur, "_waituntilimdone you_..", and continuing to load the ballista clumsily, having to actually learn how to load it as he does so by trial and error though pulling its mechanisms.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2013)

*"Come out Siren and surrender yourself! Your friends won't live long enough!"* Galandra shouts a warning to the pirate.

She lets fly the first arrow missing widely the other guy at the light, but she quickly takes another arrow and shoots clean. *"Is this really how you want to end!?"*


[sblock=Combat] Not sure which one was Tirithon attacking. She will attack the other one. 
Composite Longbow + Rapid Shot
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3925451/
1d20+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)


Damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3925453/
1d8+2 → [2,2] = (4) -not apply- 
1d8+2 → [2,2] = (4)


Crit Confirm
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3925459/
1d20+4 → [15,4] = (19)



Crit Dmg (+3 KILLER TRAIT)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3925478/
1d8+2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 16, 2013)

Siren is defiant and sure of her abilities, until a single arrow strikes  one of the men on the tower, causing him to back step, twist and fall in  a unceremonious lump in the sand.  He doesn't move.  Realizing she is pinned down and the odds  are slim, she whistles, then tells the remaining man to toss his  crossbow out into the water.  "We Surrender!"

The remaining guy obeys her and tosses the crossbow forward into the water, then raises his hands.  Siren steps out from behind the tower, and tosses a cutlass so it sticks upright in the sand.

[sblock=Combat]
Distance 160', Longbows at -2, comp longbows at -2, crossbows at -2, ballista at -2
Tower cover penalties figured into ACs below.
Amien can attempt a DC 15 STR check each round to increase the boat speed from 20' to 25' per round.

*30*/32 ~ AC 18 ~ Galandra ~ 
28/28 1 NL ~ AC 17 ~ Amien ~  
10/10 ~ AC 16 ~Tirithon ~ 

*-7*/14 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human male green ~ was rower ~ down and bleeding out
*-18*/??  ~ AC 17 ~ Siren Blackreef caster red ~ surrenders and tosses weapon
-??/?? ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner yellow ~ crossbow ~ surrenders and tosses weapon
*-12*/9 ~ AC 17 ~ Pirate human light turner cyan ~ crossbow ~ DEAD
*-4*/13 ~ AC 14 ~ Pirate human guard orange ~ comp longbow ~ down and bleeding out
-??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ small parrot ~ moving away
-??/?? ~ AC ?? ~ large parrot ~ moving away
[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2013)

Galandra will help rowing the boat as fast as she can to the beach.  *"Keep an eye on them"* she suggest Tirithon as she takes the paddles. 



Str check 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3928113/


As soon as she's at the beach she will try to stabilize the bleeding pirates so they face the constables later. 

[sblock] She has Sacred Touch [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 17, 2013)

When Galandra earlier tells Siren to surrender herself, Amien protests, "Stop that! You sound like some kind of damned constable rookie. It's embarrassing."

Then as the actual surrender actually happens, he finds himself disappointed that somebody would actually turn themselves in. He says to Tirithion patting the ballista he just loaded, "Hey, you know how to use this thing, right? I'm going in in case this is a poorly stewed attempt at a ruse." He would pull out his Glaive in case that is true.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, even with two rowing, it takes a while to reach shore.  By the time you beach the boat, two of the men have given their last red contribution to the sand.  One is unconscious, but still breathing.  The crossbowman is empty handed on the tower waiting instructions.  

"So, Venza finally paid some mercenaries to come and get me, Siren Blackreef.  With shooting like that, you can't be no swabbies.  So, how much is the bounty?  Can't be as high as my father's, but I am sure the price on my head be worthy of the Blackreef name."
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2013)

"We were brought to help the town's people. I'm sure they will love a chat with the miss Blackreef and her friends over here."  she tells Amien with a chuckle.

"Sorry to tell you this Miss Blackreef, but I had not heard of you until we crossed path with your comrades..." she says while stabilizing the last poor bastard alive in the sand "... which numbers seem to dwindle faster by following you."

"Venza didn't send us. It was the townsfolk you have been affecting by taking their supplies from reaching them, you know... the ones who's bellies are hurting" She will tie them up and ask for help from Aimen an Tirithon.

She glances at where the real lighthouse should be. "What else have you done here, miss Blackreef?"


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 18, 2013)

Amien chimes in with an honest while circling the group of subdued men with his weapons, "Apparently you are worth only a few plat's. Let that sink into your ego for awhile. If it makes you fell all the better.." he begins with sarcasm, "I really don't care how big you think your name is. I am going to return home quickly, and find my next job."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2013)

Once they are tied and gagged (specially Siren), Galandra will check on the light and see it turn it off. If needed she will push it off the structure (away of course from the heads of her companions).

She comes closer to Amien. "Although the pirate problem is dealt with, we still need to check the real Lighthouse's light to prevent any wrecks. We saw how bad the mist got at night. We can't leave them just tied here, they might escape or those damn parrots might try to cut their ropes. Do you think we should... you know knock them out?"


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 19, 2013)

Amien shrugs and shifts his eyes in thought of how that could possibly be a bad idea, even from a moral standpoint, "I don't see why not. If you don't mind, I would like to do the honors."  He waits to see if there is an agreement to do such a thing before he actually moves up to perform the deed.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2013)

Galandra shrugs with a chuckle. "Anything else you want to add, Miss Blackreef?"

If Siren doesn't give anymore information, she will give Aimen thumbs up to knock them out. "See you in a couple of hours"


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 20, 2013)

Whenever Amien would hear that comment on when he'll see her again, he responds, "It'll only take a couple of minutes. It's not like I care to torture or beat them like a closest family member."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2013)

[sblock] She meant when Siren regains consciousness. xD [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 20, 2013)

"Just because I a surrendering and taking my chances with the authorities, it doesn't mean I have to help you.  Prison is better than the graveyard."  It is fairly clear that her belligerence is going to continue.  So, Amien uses the butt of his glaive to knock her and the others out.  Each of you take a prisoner and tie them up, binding their hands and feet.  Galandra notices that Amien was far too gentle with Siren, and reties her knots, as well as gagging her.  Searching her, Galandra finds two wands, a jeweled broach and a fancy set of lock picks.

Finally lashing the unconscious bodies to the makeshift tower's poles, you think they may be secure for the moment.

Climbing the ladder, Galandra finds it is simply a couple shiny plates of silver and a tipped pot with a fire cooking in it. The entire assembly is on a swivel so it can be turned.  Dismantling it takes just a few moments.

Looking to the north, the real lighthouse is about a thousand feet off across the sand.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2013)

Galandra will dismantle the plates and fire, bringing the silver plates down with her. "This should worth something" she hands one of them to Amien. "We need to take a look at the real light house, and tell them to put the light up again. I don't think it will be a problem now with Miss Siren sleeping for a while"  *

"Ah wait, the parrots. I don't trust them"*


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 21, 2013)

Amien wasn't _gentle_, he is just not very good at tying knots. Taking one of the plates he looks at himself in its reflection and quips, "Not a lot if that face is what I see in it."

"Let's just shove them in the tower so the birds can't get to them as easily."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2013)

Galandra nods at Aimen and makes sure that the parrots wont be able to reach them easily. 


*"Let's go then" * she will start walking towards the lighthouse.


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 21, 2013)

Amien would take a side trip to the boat first, to let Tirithion know that they're going to walk up to the lighthouse and to bring him with them.

[sblock=ooc]I'm gonna assume he's still around, just busy again.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2013)

[sblock] Yep, good thinking. I'm also going to update my ministats now. I guess we will really need that level for any other encounter. [/sblock]


Edit:
[sblock=Mini Stats]



Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 20/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +3

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +5 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (14 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 23, 2013)

Having gathered their weapons and items, you leave the three prisoners tied up and unconscious. Moving out as a threesome, you head for the real lighthouse.  As you arrive, you see that the once white tower has been smeared with mud.  Even a few palm leaves are used to camouflage the building.  The door has been battered and broken.


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 23, 2013)

"Well, that's one way to for a home to look.. You know.  So uh... do we just go in? Nobody seemed to have seen us." Of course that only means so much.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2013)

"Yeah, let me go in front" she nods and takes out her bow. She will scout ahead of them 20ft, to check inside the lighthouse. 

[sblock=Actions]
Perception 1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3939555/  (+2 vs Human)
Stealth 1d20+7 → [4,7] = (11) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3939557/
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 20/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +3

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +5 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (14 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 24, 2013)

Stepping inside, Galandra finds a quaint little home on the first floor, with stairs spiraling up the inside of the outer wall.  The place has been ransacked.  Two large smears of old blood stain the floor from the bedroom area to the door.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2013)

Galandra's eyes grow wide seeing the stains on the floor. She curses in silence. 

Her whole body stiffness in apprehension as she holds her breath in anticipation of she might find next. She motions Tirithon and Aimen to get closer quietly and points at the stains of blood as she checks deeper into the first floor.


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 24, 2013)

Amien tilts his head over Galandra's shoulder but doesn't bother to do anything to comfort or inspire, seeming very unhinged by the blood he sees. Not fascinated enough by the blood, he glances about the interior and decides to begin switching to his flail to accommodate the small space to work with..

Stepping ahead of what he thinks is a frightened creature, he puts himself into the room nonchalantly, making sure to not add any blood to the accumulating mix of mud and sand that are left behind with each step he makes.

Since he can see that Galandra has become shaken, he decides that it'll be best if he's the first to see whatever kind of violent news the heralds always like to scream about, and mutters a soft whisper, "When we're done on this floor, let me lead going up the stairs. I'm not one to take.. visual warnings like this too cautiously."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2013)

She nods at him giving a small sigh and relaxing.  "When I we go back, I'll kick her in the face" Galandra says as she starts looking around for any sign of danger.


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 26, 2013)

This is not a rich man's castle, but a poor shepard's apartment.  It has all the necessities of a home, but few of the luxuries.  Climbing the stairs around and around, you reach the top of the tower.  Two large black sacks have been draped over a floating object that you assume is the light source of the lighthouse.  It slowly rotates.  Looking out the windows, you see the ship is making good time on rounding the reef.  In the other direction, you don't see any movement around the fake tower.  But then again, you put your captives inside instead of out in plain sight.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2013)

Galandra sighs and starts to try to take the sacks off the floating device, with the help of her dagger if needed. "I don't see anything else. The poor bastards that lived here didn't even had a chance" she shakes her head "Once this is done, I guess we should get our new friends to the Captain."


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 26, 2013)

Amien would help pull off the bags blocking the light, and naturally would glance to see if there is still even a light while saying, "If they'll even fit in the life boat anyway..."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 26, 2013)

Grabbing the edge of the cloth and slicing upwards with the dagger, the cloth opens, she remembers why Rieanne always had a set of smoked goggles around her neck.  Turning away and shutting her eyes, she is not blinded by the light intended to be seen for miles.   Amien, having never met the pretty Reianne gets caught off guard by the brightness of the light.  

[sblock=ooc]Galandra's Reflex (1d20+5=18) saves
Amien Reflex (1d20+2=8) fails, blinded 3 rounds, dazzled next hour[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 27, 2013)

Amien gahs and immediately covers his eyes, but it's too late to prevent the damage. During the less than a half minute duration which his vision is on fire, he stumbles backwards and spews a large variety of Orcish phrases, none of which should be said in common to a child, before finally the white in his vision is unseen. "That thing's brighter than the sun! I thought it was going to be broken!" Rubbing his left eye and barely looking with his right, he complains, "Blah..! It's going to itch for awhile.."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2013)

Galandra chuckles and helps Amien to get down the stairs. "I don't think there's anything else we can do here. Don't worry about them, there has to be another raft by the shore, the one they came in" she pats him in the should. "We should be in our way with them then"


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 27, 2013)

Amien just lifts Galandra's hand from his shoulder in silent indication that he'll be fine, and responds while carefully descending down the stairs, "Let's just take Siren with us.. I don't think the city will care about the muscles."


----------



## Satin Knights (Feb 28, 2013)

Making it back down stairs, you realize Tirithon never actually came along on the hike over to the lighthouse.  With the light back in proper functioning, the only thing left to do is clean the outside.  A glaive and bow are not going to be any use in that endeavor, so you decide to leave that up to which ever villager takes over the lighthouse keeper position.

Walking back, you find Tirithon trimming his toenails and keeping a lazy eye on the captives.  Since he was there, the birds have not been able to swoop in for a miraculous rescue of their mistress.  "Umm, this is on the wrong side.  Gimme a hand." With a bit of elbow grease, the three of you are able to drag the rowboat across the sand to the other side. 

[sblock=ooc]All six of you will fit in the rowboat, but it will be a tight fit.  The muscle may not be worth much, but they should increase the bounty payout a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Feb 28, 2013)

After spending how ever many minutes it must have took to shove the life boat to the other side of the strip of sand, Amien remains unsure sure of the capacity of the lifeboat yet, so he will pull Siren from the lighthouse first by her upper arm, and force her to keep up with him if she's awake, or sling her over his back if she's unconscious still. He'll go back for the henchmen next.

[sblock=OOC]Hopefully this is taking long enough to scrape some time off the dazzled condition.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2013)

Galandra has enough muscle to share and will move another of the guys and help put with the last one. "We shouldn't leave them around. Otherwise, they might get their own stupid crew and try again" she unceremoniously throws the guy into the boat. "I guess that's it, the captain should be waiting for us"


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 1, 2013)

The ship takes its leisurely time making its way around the reef, leaving you with a bit of time before it gets close to you.  You patiently wait for it to get most of the way towards you before rowing out to it.  After you climb up on deck, the seamen scamper down and hook ropes on to the rowboat.  Using winches, they bring the dingy aboard.

"Well, thanks for the dingy, but why'd ya bring back prisoners?  They be more trouble than thar worth most da time."  Captain Ironjaw seems unimpressed.  The first mate speaks up. "But Captain, if they sank as many ships as suspected, Sebenius Caritono will want some live prisoners to interrogate." "Ah, suppose so." "Ya did good kids.  Let's get em below." 

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, Amien is fine by the time he gets back on ship.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Mar 1, 2013)

Amien just shrugs, and hopes that the extra pay ends up being worth it. He'll try to find some way to relax now that there isn't any pressing matter on the table.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2013)

Galandra will follow them down to make sure they are secured. "She's a caster" she warns the first mate to take precautions on Siren.

After that's done, Galandra will go upstairs and look for the cook. "Sir, I'm starving."


----------



## WindCrystal (Mar 3, 2013)

Amien would wait until it is announced to the crew that dinner would be served to all before he would make his way to the dining room. Until then he finds a place to rest, or gets told to do cleaning through being thrown a mop, whichever comes first.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2013)

After having something to eat, Galandra will help keep watch for trouble. She also tries to see if the parrots are following them.

Perception 1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)


[sblock=Mini Stats]




Galandra
AC: 18 (Touch 12, Flatfooted 16)
HP: 20/32

Initiative: +2 
Perception: +8/+10 vs Humans, Sense Motive: +2/+4 vs Humans, 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +3

Masterwork Falchion +7 [2d4+4] 18-20
Dagger +6 [1d4+3] 19-20
+2STR Composite Longbow +5 [1d8+2] x3 (110ft) 


Effects: Killer 
Combat Feats: Power Attack, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Cleave

Conditions: None

In Hand: +2 STR Composite Longbow

Consumables: (14 Normal Arrows, 10 Masterwork Arrows, ), 4 days rations.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 6, 2013)

The cook pulls out a bit of the reserves.  "For our brave heroes, we got a bit of venison left.  The rest of you, rabbit stew." 

Taking extra precautions of having two guards over the prisoners on watch at all times, you are able to make a peaceful trip up the river to the village.  The parrots are following you all along the way.  You can spot them here in there at times, darting in between the trees along the shore.  As soon as you raise a bow to attempt taking care of the problem, they disappear behind cover.  Mocking laughter can be heard as they toy with you day and night.

Eventually, you make it to your destination.  As the sailors maneuver the boat deftly up to the dock, you see a small village filled with excited people.  A group is forming and making their way to the docks.

[sblock=ooc]With only two players left, I think I am going to wrap this one with you getting paid and making the return trip to Venza safely.  Several games should be coming up soon, so that lets you get into a larger group.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Mar 6, 2013)

Amien glances up to notice the parrots, and just tilts his head in acknowledgement. In the end, the stupid birds got the last laugh.

Amien leans over the railing, with a half-eaten bowl of only-the-gods-know-what, to see the happy villagers approach. "I suppose that means the contract is fufilled."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2013)

Galandra nods at Amien.

"Yes, I believe so" she says with her back against the railing too. "I can't wait to get my self on land. I _really_ need a drink" she pats her chest remembering where the ballista shot almost killed her. 

Once they are docked, she will help to lead the prisoners and meet with their contractor.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 7, 2013)

"Ironjaw!" the mayor shouts as he walks out the dock.  "We are so glad to see you.  The last three shipments have failed to get through and we were running out of supplies.  We have so much wood stacked and ready for return to Venza.  I'm sure they are missing their wood as much as we missed flour." Getting on ship and looking around, "Good, you brought extra.  So, where are the heroes?"  When you pipe up and respond, he tosses you a bag of coins.  "Thank you, thank you for getting the supplies through.  Have you found and fixed the problem?"  Before you get in a word edgewise, villagers start walking past you and unloading the ship.


----------



## WindCrystal (Mar 7, 2013)

Amien, at the sound of being referred to as a hero hesitates. He asks Galandra to collect his payment for him, but doesn't say why. The man doesn't seem too impressed with the idea of fame and glory.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2013)

Galandra thinks its strange that Amien wants her to collect his money, but nods and meets with the mayor. "We fixed it the best we could, sir." she starts explaining "Siren Blackreef, over there, was behind the problem. She was leading a bunch of men who were attacking the ships with the help of a false lighthouse. I..." her lips form a thin line "...I believe the people on the original lighthouse didn't make it, sir. I would send someone else to get rid of the false one... we were running out of time."

"Instead, we thought you would like to talk to her face to face" she glances back at the prisoners.


----------



## WindCrystal (Mar 10, 2013)

Amien, wondering what is taking so long for the payment to be received, decides to wait until the crowds are distracted by the shipments coming in before finding Galandra.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 10, 2013)

Mayor Hilgashem looks over the pirates and ponders for a moment.  Returning to Galandra, "I can't deal with them here.  Take them back to Venza and I am sure Sebenius Caritono will have the courts or someone else deal with them.  It is his ships that were lost.  I am sure he will want to take his pound of flesh." 

"Come, feast while the ship is docked.  Ironjaw will be heading back out at dawn.  Take the prisoners to Sebenius Caritono  and I am sure he will reward you well.  I, well, you got your payment that was promised and dinner.  That is the best a swamper like me can offer."

You are treated to a feast of gator and boa constrictor along with a quite fermented peat wine.  The hangover makes sunrise a bit painful, but sailors are able to get the ship underway without your assistance.  Maintaining a studious watch on the prisoners with two or three guards at all times, you make the trip back without incident.  The parrots follow you, mocking occasionally when they are spotted.  You know they are taking refuge at night in the rigging and sails, but never catch them with a clear bow shot.

Returning to Venza, Captain Ironjaw departs the ship first.  "Sebenius, we gotcha a gift.  Them kids did their job well.  Come see."  "What?  What ya wasting my time with."   Both men return to the ship.

The dock master boards the ship and is shown below.  "There!  There be three of the pirates that be sinking your ships."  Sebenius' eyes go wide.  "The gagged one, she be the daughter of Blackreef, if ya believe her boasting.  So, do da kids deserve a reward?" nudging his old friend in the ribs.  "Yeah... Yeah they do.  See me at the office and I will pay a bounty on the child of Blackreef.  That old druid chose well after all.  Thank you, each of you."   

The harbor master goes topside and whistles.  "Send Bubba and Mongo!"  Two large guards come and take the prisoners.

"Okay kids.  Grab yer stuff and get out of the way.  Thanks for keepin us alive, but we have work to do."  Captain Ironjaw isn't much for long goodbyes, but he seems sincerely grateful for the help.

The harbor master Caritono is true to his work and gives you a big bag of coins, more for the the ones that stormed the beach and actually captured the daughter of the pirate Blackreef.

[sblock=The End.]Okay.  There's the final write up to get you home.  
From October 29th, 2012 (DOY=303) to March 10th, 2013 (DOY=432) or 129 days.
Galandra Beiryn earns 5,525 XP and 3,935 GP and 3 SP and (3 charges of CLW healing) through Mar 10th, 2013
Amien Thrus earns 2,848 XP and 3,157 GP and 3 SP and no items through Mar 10th, 2013.
Dyre Blackreef earns 417 XP and 469 gp and no items Nov 30th, 2012
Anya Vost earns   501 XP and 541 gp and no items through Dec 12th, 2012
Umralar earns 417 XP and 469 gp and no items through Dec 1st, 2012
Parinor earns898 XP and 990 GP and no items through Jan 1st, 2013
Tirithon earns 1,418 XP  and 1618 GP and 3 SP and no items through Feb 16th, 2013

Treasure you could spend your gold share on and not have to roll in the Mystic Pearl to get:
720 gp ~ Campfire Bead
520 gp ~ Brooch of Shielding (35 HP left) 
180 gp ~ Wand of Mage Armor (12 charges left)
105 gp ~ Wand of Cure Light Wounds (7 charges left)
Let me know if you are keeping any of these treasure items before I sell them back to the Mystic Pearl later in the week.

The bastard daughter of a rather famous pirate was trying to break into the business herself.  Unfortunately, she was better at wrecking ships by luring them onto the rocks with her fake lighthouse than she was boarding them.  The weather this time gave her the best chance of sneaking onboard and taking over with her small band of pirates.  If there wasn't twice as many people on board as normal, she would have succeeded.  

The game was intended to be more interesting, but Dyre disappeared long before you got to Siren, his half sister.

Thanks for the game and putting up with the disappearances of other players.  
-SK
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Mar 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]So basically I add that gold and EXP to what I started with before the quest began? (which would be 0 EXP and whatever I left the Mystic Pearl with)

Also does where it says I got "no items", does that not count for things that are taken from incapacitated foes since I did pick up a Masterwork Battle Axe to sell and a Sunrod?

Also I might buy the wand of CLW just to get back at not being able to roll for a CLW Pot in the Mystic Pearl. Just to clarify quickly anybody can use wands correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 10, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Those are the totals for the whole adventure.  You add 2,848 XP to your original 0 XP for your new total XP.  The 3,157 GP and 3 SP is your total earnings from the adventure.  It includes the original 3 platinum pieces, the final 7 pp, the bounty from the harbor master and any items you take along the way.  If you are keeping the masterwork battleaxe (310 gp) and sunrod (2 gp), it would come to a grand total of  2,845 gp, 3 sp, 1 mw battle axe and 1 sun rod as treasure. 

Basically, I gave you the total gold as cash, but you can keep items instead.

Cure Light Wounds has to be on your spell list for you to be able to use the wand unless you make a 20 Use Magic Device skill check.  So, as a barbarian, it is difficult for you to use the wand.  But, as long as someone is able to use it in your party, you can carry it and then hand it to them when the out of combat healing is needed and they can cast using the wand.  It is cheaper to use a wand at 15 gp per casting than it is to buy potions at 50 gp.  So, a good investment in the long run.

Galandra is a ranger, so the spell is on her spell list, so she can use it without the UMD check.  Only one of you can take the wand.
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Mar 10, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, so I'll be keeping the Sunrod, and I won't be buying the wand then.

One more question, should I update my character's location and remove him from the Wreck Ashore category on the wiki now that the adventure is done?[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Okay.  
Yes.  If you are interested in another adventure, put him as in The Dunn Wright Inn.  If you want to take a break for a while, put him in the Wandering the Streets.  I am still pondering and trying to write my next adventure.  It is going to be a loose follow up to this one.  But, so far, I only have the opening act done.  Not sure where to go from there.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2013)

[sblock]Yes, I would like to get the wand of CLW. I'll subtract it from my total gold then. This is what I should put on my sheet, right?

  XP Received: 3,426 XP =  (1809 EXP + 1,617 TXP) 
Treasure Received: 3,935 GP and 3 SP and (3 charges of CLW healing)
Taken as 3,830gp and 3sp in coin and a CLW wand (7 charges) (105gp)


[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Close.  The ending date got bumped from the 7th to the 10th because I got a little tied up.  So,
XP Received: 3,471 XP =  (1809 EXP + 1,662 TXP) 
Treasure Received: 3,980 GP and 3 SP (2,202.3 EGP +1,778 TGP)
Taken as 3,830 gp and 3 sp in coin, a CLW wand (7 charges) (105gp) and (3 used charges of CLW healing value=45 gp)

The "3 used charges of CLW healing" shows up on your "consumed or destroyed" list with a value of 45 gp.

That tweaks the placement a bit, but makes the cleanest recording of the numbers.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2013)

[sblock] Argh, I edited the rest but I seem to have some trouble with the formatting in the Adventure Log.  I don't know why it shows like that. I was editing on the source text.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Fixed.  Placing a space on the first character of a line changes the display mode.  It is a weird wiki thing.  Don't worry, wiki sheets are very weird.  I have been a programmer for 20 years and I still have trouble getting them to do what I want.  They are never consistent.

  I fixed that and the finances total.  The totals listed here included your 3 platinum pieces retainer from the beginning.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2013)

[sblock] Thank you, thank you!  Ok, it matches perfectly. Finances... my eternal enemy, both in real life and in fantasy! [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 11, 2013)

*GM:*  Umralar should be at +7 xp, +6 gp.  He left one day after Dyre, but is listed at the same xp/gp.

Otherwise, the math looks right for everyone else, so sayeth my Sharp EL-310T calculator.

*9.03 DMC* awarded for Satin Knights.


----------



## Satin Knights (Mar 12, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Well, Umralar also started one day after Dyre too.  So, it worked out right.  I double checked in the DWI thread.  The start times were strewn out a bit.
Thanks for stamping the game done.[/sblock]


----------

